# Hull Clinic Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

ME FIRST ME FIRST!!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

oooo there is always one isn't there   

Any morning/all day sickness yet then scooby!!  I don't envy you - but it will get better after 12-14 weeks then you can chomp on whatever you like.

Hurrah sunshine - going to spend the day at my mates house with her little 5 month old baby.  She is gorgeous - need the nappy changing training.

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Yeah, got the morning afternoon and night sickness!!  I started to feel queasy even before i tested and its slowly got worse!!i havent actually been sick, i just feel queasy all the time like a bad hangover! I bought some sea bands today to try..... I dont care thoughabout feeling like poo, i know its a good sign. Ive also got all sorts of aches and pains, which again are a sign things are changing. Its so exciting! 
Im not too bad in the mornings with sickness, but i start to feel awful around mid afternoon, and struggle to eat tea, so ive swapped to eating more at dinnertime, and just having a snack at tea time.
Its DH`s birthday tomorrow and we had planned to go out for a meal with friends, but ive told him we will have to postpone it untill i feel a bit better, or all go out for breakfast instead!!!   
Ive had to go and buy new bras as i cant even get into my old ones, im now a 36E!!   Dh loves it, but i wont let him anywhere near me they are so sore! All my trousers are tight too, im living in the same 2 pairs of combats and tracksuit bottoms that were always confined to "fat days"  
I keep looking at pregnancy magazines in the supermarket, but i darent buy one yet. Im sooooo terrified that this is all going to be snatched away. Im sure i will feel a bit better after my first scan, cant wait to get a pic!! 

Hows everyone else doing, are you all ok?
s
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - one or two things going on which I needed to get my head around.  I have been checking up on how you are all doing though.  A big congratulations to Scooby for the BFP   and to Anna on getting the job you wanted (Anna - I have Pmd you hun). I'm glad to see everyone is ok.

Well, even though I posted a BFN on the forum - it wasn't as clear cut as that.  I started my period on the Monday morning after having pains since the Friday - but thought I had better do the test before I rang the clinic.  So did the test on the Tuesday and it came up with a very feint line.  Did another test the following morning and that too came up with a positive line.  So I rang the clinic up to explain that it was a positive result but I had had a full blown period.  Then came blood test after blood test (the bruises on my arms looked like I was a right druggie!) to check the levels and to test for an ectopic pregnancy.  Even though the levels were still increasing - they weren't doubling like they should and finally after a week and a half they were back down to nearly normal.  

So near and yet so far.  It was quite a confusing and emotional time, particularly when they suspected an ectopic.  I was so hoping I could post some good news on the forum like - woman has period but still pregnant!  Anyway back to reality....  So I now have a biochemical pregnancy to add to my accolade. The clinic are seeing this as a positive thing and apparently it is seen as encouraging for the next try.  So we should be able to start our second funded cycle very soon.  I have changed my signature on the forum to BFP but biochemical (at least its a bit more positive than the BFN!).

I am determined the next try WILL be a BFP with no caveats  

Readie
x

p.s. that is my essay for this month - see you in August


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Wow Hull Clinic Part 3 - that is something special.  When I first joined I couldnt find any Hull girls!

Scooby - wow, all those symptoms.  Wonder how many are in there!!!  Keep us updated!

Cat - hope the house situation is improving.  Kelly my friend has been told that she has to move out for repairs to be done and hers didnt actually look that bad.  Apparently its the joists etc tho.

Readie - I second what the clinic say.  I think the fact that your embies implanted is a fabulous sign and shows that your body is ready and waiting for pregnancy.  If you look back Sunnie was in a very similar position to you...and now look at her!!!  I didnt get a PM hun??  I will look out for it though.

Well I joined Slimming World last night.  OMG I was so embarrassed but hey ho.  Needs must.

Well I go to meet the Egg Share Co-ordinator on Monday.  Yippee.  On the other hand had a letter from Hull about our 5 embies on ice.  DP wants to let them perish because the thaw at Hull on our FET was awful but I dont think I can allow that.  So talks to be had!

Hope everyone else is well.

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

The housing situation is not improving unfortantely - we got told this morning the work could take up to 6 months and we have to get a rented house for six months (all paid for by insurance).  However, easier said than done, i went to every letting agent in hull today - there are no houses left as everyone is in the same situation - i even used the pregnancy pleads to no avail.  I have to keep checking on a daily basis but think we will end up in some 1 bed flat in the town centre with no parking or space for my beloved cat!

Scooby - its sounds like you are having a similar pregnancy to me.  I had to buy new bras at 6 weeks cos i had the 4 boob effect and they killed!  Dont be thinking that non underwired maternity bras are sexy though they are as frumpy as they can get with huge straps - you can kiss goodbye to nice strappy summer tops!  The relief is instant though when you get one that fits properly.  I had to get more at 14 weeks cos i had got up another size.  36E is v. impressive though.

Readie - i had the same thing with my first IVF cycle in 2005, i was pregnant but my beta numbers didnt double enough and i kept having to get them checked ery few days until they were more or less back to normal - but it is a good sign like the clinic say - its almost like a trial pregnancy for your body and they reckon that normal people have them before they actually get pregnant its just that they never knew they had been as they had a period.  We only know cos we have to do the tests and we are expecting it.  Next time it will work i am sure. xx

Anna - i will be back at weight watchers as soon as bubba is born, my weight has always yo yo'd, so you are not on your own hun!!!  But dont be starving yourself, dieting is not good for fertility!

cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi girls 
just a quick post from me 
had an awfull week with the floods now my gran has been took ill in hos 
she needs to have a pace -maker fitted looks like it will be done in the next couple of days 
to make things worse my perents are on holiday at the moment (wish they would come home ) 
i am just so worried about her xx 

readie 
i also had same experience as you hun its awfull 
but on my next cycle i did go on to have a bfp !!! so i hope the same goes for you too 
take care all 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

ooh Vee i do hope your gran is ok.  I am sure your parents will be home as soon as they can.

catxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Cat you poor thing.  My friend is in exactly same position - she has to rent somewhere but cant find anywhere.  I think there were some houses for rent in Wawne but unsure now.  Will have a look out for you hun.  Defo not gonna starve myself - had loads for tea last night but all supposedly free food?  Will see if it has worked on Monday.

Vee I am thinking of you and your Gran.  It must be horrible not having your parents around to share the burden with.  Hey, if you need a babysitter just let me know!!!

Me and DP spent the day with Coby on Sunday.  We took him to Ferguson Fawcitt in Walkington and he was a little angel - he smiles for everyone so that in turn makes them feel special.  We saw Mr Maguinness from the clinic too!  We did plan on going home after being there but DP begged me to take Coby somewhere else so we could show him off!!!  Bless.

Love to you all

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi I'm back

Just lost a really long post so will be back later as I've got too much washing to do!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi again

France was lovely. Weather could've been better but it's insignificant compared to the weather here.

Cat- so sorry about your house-it's another thing you don't need on your plate at the minute. I really hope you can find something suitable. We were ok touch wood. I live Bev Rd in a 3 storey so I have a few floors if the downstairs ever got flooded. Your piccie is fab by the way.

Anna-huge congrats on the job. How's the dieting going? I don't know whether to do weight watchers or slimming world.

Readie-I'm sure you're sick of hearing this by now but I also had a biochemical pregnancy. It's so cruel seeing that positive line and then having it snatched away. However, what kept me going was the fact that I knew that I could actually get pregnant and you must hold on to that thought.

vee-hi and I hope your gran is ok.

Hi to everyone else-you've all been doing too much chatting and I've not caught up properly yet.

It took us 7 hours to drive from Dover yesterday as the traffic was mad so I'm a bit tired today.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hurrah - have found somewhere to live - a two bed luxury new appartment near the new theatre.  It rents for £1000 a month (yes really!!!!!) but the insurance said they will pay it so I'm happy to move there cos there are no houses anywhere.  I must have made 100 phone calls.  My poor cat wont be able to go out for six months bless him - he will have to use a litter tray (which he hates!).

Sarah - glad you had good hols i'm sure you are enjoying showing off your tan. 

2 days til my scan (not that i'm counting).  I'm still 100% sure I'm having a boy, only boys could cause this much trouble.  At least I will be close by to the hospital at the rented flat and the bus station is only round the corner so travel will be easy enough.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat that's great news. The only problem is you'll be near all the shops which will be tempting.  

Not long til your scan. I bet a girl.

I haven't got a tan to show off I'm afraid-it rained quite a bit but not as much as it did here. It was lovely and sunny for the last few days though.

Just realised I typed that it took us 7 hours to drive from Dover-I meant Calais. Told you I was tired. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Readie - so sorry you have had to go through all that, but as the others say, look on it as a good sign for the next cycle.  

Cat - gald you have got a flat sorted, and a posh one at that!!  I know you would much rather be at home, but at least you have got somewhere clean and dry to move into.

Hi to everyone else.  Not feeling too good today. I took my seabands off last night thinking they wernt working, but they obviously were cos i felt a million times worse when i took them off.  the smell of everything makes me want to heave. Just fancied a sarnie at dinner time, so made it, and the second the bread touched my lips i didnt want it. I seem to be living on water and full fat milk. 
My DH is convinced theres more than one in there.    3 mornings in a row as he has driven to work he has seen 2 seperate sets of magpies every morning. ( hes a fisherman-he has all sorts of superstitions!)
Plus his half cousin had IVF and had twins first time, then had a fet, which also worked and she had a second set of twins. And the couple who run our local pub had IVF at hull 2 years ago and got twins first time, so DH is convinced its in the air in our village, though im not too sure......

Ive just make DH a choccy cake for his birthday, but i dont even think i could face eating it.......  . it does look nice though.....maybe a small slice.... 

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yipeeeeeee............. scan tomorrow

Who thinks its a boy  and who thinks its a girl  ??  Place your bets now!!!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Im going with baby girl!!!  Also, I used to live at Kingston Theatre in luxury apartment.  I looked at every development in the city centre and they were the best although be warned, it is very noisy!

Sorry it is a quickie today - really busy and people looking over my shoulder.  Cant wait to hear the news.

Love to EVERYONE

Anna x

PS I went to look round maternity wards today - got to see every one of them which was good.  Still worried about money but looking forward to it.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm guessing   but that means it's a   cos I'm always wrong

Oooh...it's so exciting.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

well i will be very surprised if its a girl.  Its weird cos when i go in shops or look at baby clothes brochures, i am always drawn to the blue stuff and never look at the pink stuff.  Everything i have so far (which is probably far too much already) is either white or cream.  Was planning on heading to next tomorrow after the scan but cant really justify getting much more.  This baby will need a bigger wardrobe than me!

anna - have you got a start date yet?  As for the money situation, i feel bad cos i am earning £62.00 a week on incapacity benefit and my hubby is working all hours god sends to make up for it.  I dont know how but we seem to be managing however i think we should get rid of his sports car before the baby comes.  A baby seat wont be easy to get in a three door super low car with leather seats!  I am thinking a nice peugeot 307 or something.  Hubby just keeps telling me we are a team now and i shouldnt feel bad about it.  You shouldnt either!

I havent been to look round the maternity wards etc yet.  I know i have to fill in my antenatal class request form this week after my scan so maybe i will get to see then.

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Cat,

I reckon its a boy, theres been loads of girls lately, so im going with a boy!  
I bet you are soooooo excited. I'll be checking on here all day tomorrow waiting for news!!

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hubby has just rang from london - he will be home around 7 pm tomorrow night for the weekend and he wants to wait until he gets home to find out the sex!  How am I going to contain myself until then!!!

Still no date to move into our flat - not too concerned about the noise as i sleep through anything.  Believe me if i can sleep through hubby's snoring i can sleep through an earthquake.

Hope everyone else is ok - its a bit quiet on here lately.

We havent had any newcomers for ages either.

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey girls

Cat - not got a start date but reckon about September time by time CRB, occ health interview etc have been completed.  DP got rid of his convertible a couple of weeks ago - beautiful car but so heavy on the juice.  We now have a Seat Altea FR which I highly recommend!  DP would too.  Loads of space, sporty and if your DH likes speed then it is very nifty.  We get double the amount of miles now compared to the Audi.  OMG, how are you going to keep the sex quiet!!!!  Cant wait to hear the news.  

Readie mentioned about putting a poster up at the clinic for any new girls.  Good idea me thinks.  Helps everyone out.

Sarah I am loving the pic of your princess in her wetsuit!!!! How super cool does she look?!

Vee I hope your gran is ok.

Love to you all 

Anna x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
my gran is ok tks she had a pace- maker fitted eventually she was so frightened me and my aunt had to rush to the hos to calm her down as they were concerned about her heart 
but they think they might have to do the op again as its only working sometimes grr i dont know how she will react again to having it done again ! i think i have missed my vocation i should be a nurse lol
i have lived at the hos the last 4 days 

good luck with scan cat 
i think your having a GIRL !!!!

awwwwwwwwww sarah i agree with Anna beautiful pic of sophie xxx
hi to all 
luv vee xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

sorry girls am being so rubbish at keeping up - I just wanted to pop on and say hello and then need to catch up on everyone news. altho I see we're laying bets on Cats baby so I will say erm a boy I think  

love to everyone - must try and get on more.

had our 34 week scan today and all is well - am so excited. finish work in 2 weeks - have bought it forward a week and am so glad I have - hurray can't wait

Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi everyone - think putting poster up in clinic is a very good idea!!  I wish i had known about this site the first time round, cos its not like your mates know anything about whats going on.

Sunnie - I didnt realise you get a scan at 34 weeks - why is that??  Is it to check on growth and position of baby??  Glad all was ok anyway.  Not long to go now for you - i bet you will be relieved when you finish work and put your feet up (me thinks will be the last chance you will get for a while!)

Vee - glad your gran is getting on ok, i am sure she is getting the best care possible.

Oh god everyone thinks i am having a girl even my mates do.  In fact, an arranged marriage has already been planned with our friends 5 month baby boy!!!  Either way, boy or girl, i dont care as long as everything is ok.  

Anna - what is it with men and their cars.  I wouldnt mind but my hubby has a van and drives that monday to friday - we are lucky if ours gets out the drive twice a week! When we were getting flooded i had to keep ringing him at work to tell him what was happening with the water levels and he wasnt bothered about the house - he just wanted to know if his flippin car was ok!!

will be back later with good news i hope.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Aww Cat-does that mean we won't get to know until later as well?  Spoil sport   

The pic is of Sophie in her wetsuit before she went swimming for the first time. She loved it although I didn't love her nappies after she drank half the swimming pool! Boy, they were something else!

Anna-what are the hours like in your new job? Do you have to do nights?

Sunnie-I can't remember if you know the sex of the baby? Enjoy your last few weeks and get plenty of rest.

Vee-hope your gran is ok poor thing it must be so frightening for her.

Hi to everyone else, I agree it would be a good idea to advertise the Hull thread-I wish I had people to talk to when I was going through it all.

Back later

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

I agree with everyone else, i think putting a poster up at the clinic is a brilliant idea,   there always seems to be so many people in the waiting room who must not know about this.  Although i always look at people and wonder if its one of you lot !!  One lady did roll her eyes when Dido started playing   and it made me think of you lot!!  Although maybe the staff read this thread cos the last time i was there they were playing Nickleback!!  

Cat, what times your scan?!
Sunnie - Are you all organised - not long now!!

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry been so long with news - have been shopping!

Well the scan went fine, baby has ten fingers and ten toes, everything in the right place and growing fine and its a ......................

  GIRL   

Am shocked cos was convinced it would be a boy but nonetheless i am absolutely ecstatic and just want time to pass now so i can meet my little girl!!

Hubby is on way home as we speak, but have told everyone else i can think of!!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Cat

A girl!! Yippee!!    

Have you been shopping to buy pink things?! 

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww bless a little girl.

At least I can give you advice-I don't know much about little boys.

So pleased everything's ok I bet you're on  

Have you got any names?

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarah and Scooby thanks for your kind wishes.

I went to asda cos i needed to get some shopping in before hubster came home (had no man food!) and just whizzed round the baby clothes.  To be honest it was a bit rubbish they had a bit of a sale on and everything was chucked everywhere - they had no prem stuff and i didnt see anything wintery, it was all summery dresses.  It will be october time by the time i can put baby in anything nice i reckon and it will be cold then.  So all i bought was 2 cute pink bibs and a half price breast pump!

The names we have picked for a girl are Libby and Suzie but there is no outright winner at the moment.  Also cant think of any middle names at all.

Have to go into town tomorrow to pick up flat keys so will pop into next, BHS and Gap and see what they have on offer.

What i do need is scratch mits and a couple of hats but these all seem to come in sets and i have pretty much got everything else including vests, sleepsuits, rompers etc.  Where can i get these from??  any ideas would be appreciated!

cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya cat 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how fab we were all right 
a little GIRL !!!!!!!!!   
i luv both the names you have mentioned esp libby  
i got a lot of my scratch mittens from m&s , morrisons and ethel austin also sell them seperate 
i have also seen some lovely pink ones in boots there not very expensive 

hi to everybody 
hope your all well 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooh thanks Vee - will pop into boots tomorroew then.

Hubby is home and is over the moon - he cant stop looking at the picture.  You can tell from the picture that she looks like him and not me.  She has his nose and chin!

I am going to try and put my new picture up

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

have put up new scan pic - it looks a bit rubbish but couldnt take a good photo of it to upload.  Its actually very good and you can see all the facial features in real life.  In any case - i am very proud!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Another lovely little girl!  So pleased for you!!!  Boots and Next have some little baby girl stuff - Next has a particularly lovely pink range in....I think Sunnie has a girl in there too and was desperate to buy something pink but she had to make do with a cream towel and some bibs instead! Scan pic is lovely.

Sorry I didnt get on to post yesterday.  Ended up being sick (thrice!) at work and just felt awful.  Feel bit better today but still achey and not right.  It's torture cos in the back of your mind you think, ooo could I be pregnant.  Hey ho.  What will be will be.

Sarah yep shifts are earlys, lates and night    Will be a shock cos not done shifts for 4 years but never mind!  Glad Sophie loved swimming!  I was always frightened of water when I was little!  Wimp!  

Lots of love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna-are you not tempted to test? I've got everything crossed for you. It'd be like sticking two fingers up to this infertility lark wouldn't it?
To be honest I've never been confident when I go swimming so I really don't want Sophie to be frightened of the water. I really need to take her more often I think. I don't want her to end up like me-I don't even swim half the time I just hold on to the side!

Cat-great pic. I knew Sophie looked like my DH from the scan pic. You'd swear she wasn't mine!

A bit of advice for the bump buddies. Where possible keep receipts and don't take labels off all of your baby clothes. You will get stacks of stuff bought for you and we had piles of clothes that were never worn as she grew out of them so quick. Tell people to buy 3-6 month clothes instead. A lot of shops are good and they will let you swap clothes. 
We even ended up with 3 of the same outfits.

Hi all

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the advice sarah about not taking off labels.  I have bought some stuff today from debenhams.  The designers range was up to 70% off so i got some right bargains.  I bought for new born size as they didnt do any early baby or prem stuff but figured i would just keep her in rompers and babygrows to start with.  Also got a lovely pink grobag and baby's first bunny rattle.

Anna - hope you are feeling better today (or not if it means you are pregnant!).  You will have to keep us updated!

Got the keys to the flat today, its actually really nice and had it been back in my single days i would have loved to live there but with the current circumstances its not really ideal.  The apartment is on two floors and is bigger than our house!  The kitchen is gorgeous, the living room is massive and the bedrooms have windows that look into the living room.  Its very chic!  Loads of storage which will be handy when baby comes.

Hope everyone else is ok

Love cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah...I did think about testing this morning but in my heart I know I would be wasting my time.  The sickness is probably an adverse reaction to being healthy all week after joining slimming world!!!

Cat...I used to love people asking where I lived and me saying Kingston Court and then them seeing the pad.  I always found it strange not having to find a parking space for Saturday shopping and for just walking home with your shopping bags!

xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi girls, firstly i have to say, sorry for not being on much but we are having a bad time of it lately, my dp and i havent been getting on recently (bit of an understatement) and i have been a bit worried about my stress levels and what affect it will be having on bubs, i am really sad at the minute and not very good company, it feels like it is the end of the line for us    i am sorry for the me post but i havent got anyone to talk to really and just thought i would brave it here, love to all, xrachx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Rach you poor thing.  You can always talk to us.  You can always PM one of us to chat in private too.

You are right to try and keep your stress levels down.  You have to do what is right for you and your baby. If Mummy and Daddy are happier apart then your baby will benefit more than if you were unhappy together.  I have been divorced myself so understand all the emotions you will be going through.

I am thinking ofyou x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Rach - i am thinking of you.  You must try and put baby first and try to chill out a bit.  Can you take some time of work??  Maybe its just the stress of worrying ahead about when the baby comes as i know its is scaring the hell out of me and my hubby yet this is the one thing in the world we want more than anything.  We are all here if you need anything.

Have been to clean out the flat today before we formally move in on wednesday.  What joy I had cleaning someone elses pubes out of the bath!  To be honest it was dead grotty and I can't believe the landlord hadnt cleaned it.  There was mould in the fridge and freezer, i dont think the toilet had been cleaned this year and there was a very questionable mark on the floor in one of the bedrooms.  Oh well all clean now.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Rach  

I'm so sorry. Please don't feel that you don't have anyone to talk to. We are here if you need a rant. Sometimes it's better to vent your feelings to people that you don't 'know'.

I really hope you get something sorted out soon one way or another.

Hope everyone is ok..sorry it's just a quickie

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have bitten the bullet and gone back to work today (temp job) just to get me out of the house etc cos i really am starting to get board plus hubby away and i'm lonely.  Checked with docs and they said ok as long as i stop if i dont feel well.  

Hopefully it wont be too tiring as its just round the corner from my new pad which means i can sleep in til 8 and will be home by 5.40 for more sleep.  

How is everyone else on this monday morning?? 

Have antenatal appointment tomorrow and should be discussing the early delivery.  Havent spoken to the midwifes/consultant about this yet, only my bowel surgeon so wonder what they will say,

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat
Hope work went ok and good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

I haven't got anything interesting to say really. Currently in the middle of a huge cookathon. I cook lots of meals for Sophie then freeze them. She eats far better than us because by the time I've done her food I can't be bothered to cook for us so we end up getting a takeaway. 
Went to LaPerla down Newland Ave on saturday which was nice then the Queens pub and Gardeners. It was great not smelling of smoke.

Hope everyone is ok

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I still haven't got anything interesting to say but I noticed we were on page 2.  

I hope you are all ok.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi everyone

very quiet here lately!

Had my antenatal appointment today.  Appointment was at 2 - got seen at 3:10.  My letter from Mr Hartley (surgeon) was not in my file despite the fact i rang earlier on in the morning and they confirmed it was.  Nobody knew what they were doing and i ended up in tears with Mr Lindow, Dr Masson and some other doctor in the room all umming and ahhing, feeling my tummy and then doing absolutely nothing, not even taking my BP, weight or anything and then told me to come back next week and just said "poor you!"

I didnt get to discuss any of my concerns about the baby being born early or anything.  They kept going on about me having a flare up of ulcerative colitis but why wont they get it into their heads that i cannot possibly have that because you can only get that in your large bowel and i have had evey bit of it removed.  You cant get colitis in your small bowel thats crohns and something entirely different!

I really hate to whinge about the NHS but they really arent doing anything for me, nobody understands the operation i have had or is listening to anything i have to say.  Everything is so disorganised and now there is only 9 weeks to go and nothing has been sorted.  I havent even had a chance to discuss the caesarean!

Rant over............ maybe will be better after next weeks appointment!

Cat


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw Cat

Sorry you've had a rough time today. Did they mention anything about the delivery?
Sounds to me like they all need their heads banging together. 

Hope you get something sorted next week

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all ok, thought i better get posting, i dont want us on page 2 again!

Cat, how awful that the doctors are being so useless, its hardly going to put you at ease with everything if they are being like that, i really feel for you.  I havent had much good experience with the NHS either. Ive had 2 laporoscomies in the last couple of years, and even though one was done under prof Killick, no one seemed to know what he had done and i am forever telling doctors and nurses what has actually been done to me, why they cant just read the file properly i dont know!!    

Im ok, just feeling very tired all the time. Im sleep for 10 hours every night and need and hour in the afternoon too - not like me at all. Still struggling with feeling sick, but its almost reassurring. I worry when i dont feel sick. Silly i know. I was panicking this morning when i woke up and felt fine, but by the time id made it to tesco and smelt fresh bread cooking and had to look at food, i honestly thought i was gonna throw up in the veggie aisle!!! I was going round tesco, leaning over my trolley taking HUGE deep breaths. I must have looked a right    

Ive put weight on already, DP thinks ive got a bit of a belly, but i think its just fat!! ha ha!!    Not sure what from though, im not eating much, except salt and vinegar pringles which i cant get enough of! 

Anyway, hope you are all ok, im off for my afternoon nap now!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby

Good to hear from you. Feeling sick is strangely reassuring isn't it? I couldn't get enough of salt and vinegar McCoys. I'm not that bothered about them now. I also had to have a jar of gherkins at the ready at all times and I couldn't stop crunching ice cubes.  

When is your scan?

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening all.

Cat sorry your appointment was not up to scratch.  Have you considered ringing PALS and discussing it with them.  It's what they are there for and some good might come out of it.

Scooby glad you are enjoying the sickness!  I imagine it is very reassuring and cant wait til I am nibbling on ginger biscuits!

Well egg share meeting went well.  Bev was lovely.  They are very thorough and very result focussed.  She mentioned about some informal research that a pint of milk a day during stims and after ET makes your womb sticky thus possibly improving implantation.  I did drink quite a lot of milk during stims but not after ET so will try that next time.

Just written out my green form for the recipients and their child if they are successful.  Very emotional.

Hull rang today to chase what I wanted to do about the frosties.  Not made a firm decision and wanted to know whether they would prescribe clexane/steroids as per Nottingham protocol if I did a FET with them or maybe I should move them to Nott.  Anyway, will make a decision soon.  Our FET at Hull was terrible before.  The older embryologist (wont mention names) seemed particularly negative about the thaw on that occasion and we actually said after 'I bet she drops them on purpose' just trying to make light out of the situation...anyway all 7 of our embies thawed poorly.  We lost 5 and the other 2 were never going to implant.  DP is understandably very against FET now cos it seemed we just threw our money away.

Well my inlaws are coming for a fortnight tomorrow.  They are very elderly (87), very adorable but I also know I am going to be tired out what with work and then ensuring they are fed, watered and entertained.  Oh and cleaning the house and running my normal life too.  Suppose it prepares me for when I eventually become a mummy.

Love to you all

Anna x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

anna- im sure you will be feeling sick like this soon!!  Lots of       your way for this next tx.  On the milk subject, i drank 2 pints of full fat milk every day during stimms, and at least a pint of milk, sometimes more,  every day in the 2ww. as well as a glass of pineapple juice every day too. and the 2lts of water.  theres no wonder i was on the toilet every 2 minutes!!!!   But  I like to think it all contributed to the result! 

sara - my scans not till the 23rd, and its at 4.15pm. Boo!  I hate waiting!! I honestly thought i would have had my levels taken or something by now, it seems like such a long time to wait with no "news or reassurrance". Me & DH are counting down the days till the scan, were both very excited!  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna-wow you're going to be busy with the in-laws. We lived with mine for 6 months whilst our house was being built. I get on with them but oh my I couldn't wait to get into our house. 6 months was enough for me.   .I had a failed cycle during that time as well and I just wanted to be on my own.
I still don't know what to do with my frosties-I only have 3 so the chances are they won't survive the thaw anyway. I'm scared that it will set off my whole TTC obsession again. If it was a bfn then we would have to go through the whole PESA/TESA malarchy again as we haven't anymore frozen sperm.
On the other hand I don't want them to perish. They are the only frosties that we ever got from our 7 cycles. Oh I don't know...

I hope Hull prescribe your drugs. I had to fight for my Clexane. George prescribed it but my Gp had to write to the PCT to see whether I could get it on prescription. They eventually agreed which was good otherwise it could have turned out very expensive for us as I took it until I was 12 weeks pregnant. In the end I got 12 weeks worth for the price of a prescription!

My God Scooby..It's a wonder you didn't drown in all that fluid you drank!

Right-off to do housework whilst Madam is asleep.

Take care everyone

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - i am all moved in now to the new place however landlord still hasnt moved his two enormous sofas out of the living room as requested so there are 4 in the living room and its very crowded to say the least!  Hubby home tomorrow too for the weekend - yay!

I have got over my nightmare appointment at the antenatal clinic now.  If i dont get anywhere at the next appointment then i will almost certainly be contacting pals.  I want to go back to the IVF clinic!!!

Anna - good luck with your fight for the drugs you need.  Its not as if its your fault that you need them!  I drank the full fat milk too throughout my treatment and got a taste for it - still having it now.  Baby must like it!  I dont really understand egg sharing - are you sharing your eggs or is someone else giving you theirs??

Not long now til your scan scooby??  How many weeks are you now??  Its a good sign that you are being sick but i know what you mean about the reassurance.  I had a bit of spotting at 6 weeks i seem to remember so the ivf clinic did my bloods on two days which showed good results so that gave me some relief whilst waiting for my scan.  No news is good news!!  Sometimes extreme sickness can be a sign of double trouble you know.  I will be so jealous if you have two!  As for the weight gain, i put weight on with the IVF cycle this time, so far I am nearly 5 1/2 months and have put on a stone and a half.  In all the books its says the average weight gain is 2 stone.  Yeah right!  I wouldnt even say i was eating more than usual if i am honest.  Imagine what i would put on if i did!

Hope everyone else is ok
cat xx

How come everyone else has/had cravings and i havent had any!!!  I want something, even if its sucking on a bar of soap


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
to the sarah & Anna 
i understand your concernes regards to FET i am in the same postion as you both 
i had FET about 3 years ago i had 6 frosties they took out the first lot and they were great quality and thawed excellent they usually loose a cell or 2 but mine actually increased so i was very lucky there 
i had a 4 cell grade 2 and a 6 cell grade 2 transfered i did get a pos+++ result but sadly i had an earlie m/c i have 3 frosties left from my last cycle so fingers crossed they do well too 
good luck girls 
luv vee x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh I feel awful now for mentioning the FET.  Mine was probably just a one off and I have my head around it...just DP is bitter!!!  And obviously I had immune issues all along so it wasnt going to work.

Cat I am going to be splitting my eggs with someone who cant/doesnt produce any.

Glad you are moved in ok.

Vee, your FET sounds fab!  I am sure next time will be positive.

Hope you are all ok

Lots of love

Annax


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks Vee-sounds like you have great frosties. I didn't realise they could carry on dividing once defrosted.

I'm at work tonight and tomorrow night so just popping in to say Hi and hope everyone is ok. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hey

Cat - I think i am 8 weeks on this coming monday, so i will be 9 weeks when i have my scan.  Im dying to put a ticker on my profile, but im so scared of jinxing things, im waiting till ive has a scan before i put on of them on.
Ive had to buy a load more clothes as none of my jeans fit   I put a stone on when doing my tx ( probably all that full fat milk i drank!!   and im only 5 foot 2, so a stone definately shows on me) and i wasnt doing hardly any excercise. The plan was to go on a diet if i got a BFN, but obviously i still arnt doing any strenuous excersise and am lying round on the sofa scoffing pints of milk and pringles!  sooo excited about the scan, Not sure about it being double trouble though. Theres someone on here thats only 3 weeks further on than me and shes HUGE!! Think i would be a bit bigger if it was 2, but i know i have a tipped uterus aswell so not sure how that fits into things.....
Glad you are all moved it, if not for the sofa showroom in yuor living room!!  

Anna - good luck with the inlaws.  Mine live round the corner from us and thats more than close enough for me. I can see myself having to barricade the door when i have a baby so stop MIL moving in with us!!

Hope everyone else is ok on this miserable rainy friday the 13th  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

what rubbish weather hope its not forecast too bad for the weekend.

Scooby - dont worry about clothes not fitting - you are having a baby!!!!  That was my excuse when i had a doughnut at lunchtime anyway.

Glad its the weekend.  Hubby is home already - cant wait to see him this week has been sooooooooo long.  He is taking me out for a nice meal tomorrow night seeing as though we wont need any taxis.  Just need to find something to wear  

hope everyone has a nice weekend

cat xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, well things are better on the relationship front (thank god) i think it was just the usual pressure of pregnancy and not helped by my hormone levels! went away for the weekend and we had a really good time so we are back on track now, well hows everyone else doing? i will have a read through and catch up with everyone and whats going on, we are also on page two....i was looking and looking...lol i will have to get posting more.x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Rach I'm so glad everythings worked out for you. I was wondering how you were. I can't believe how fast everyone's pregnancy is going-I'm sure your tickers are going too fast or something! Mind you, we are already talking about 1st birthday parties,what's that all about? 

I should post more but I'm pretty boring really and never have anything to say. You lot lead far more interesting lives than me!

Hope everyone had a good weekend
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

aw Rach - so pleased everything has worked out for you on the relationship front.  Its nice to have some good news.  

Sarah - i think everyone's pregnancies are going fast - mine included.  I can believe i am nearly 22 weeks already.  My mum and dad have been away for two and a half weeks and came round to see us yesterday and couldnt believe how big my bump was.  I dont really notice the changes now i have my maternity trousers cos they are elastic so they never feel any tighter!  However, i was in a lift yesterday and had a quick peak in the mirror and thought i looked ginormous!

Scooby - only a week to go til your scan.  The IVF clinic gave us loads of pics including 4D ones.

Well we have decided on a name for our little girl.  Referring to her as "it" all the time was doing my head in so she is now called Libby Grace.  She has started doing proper kicks now.  They feel so hard i dont understand why hubby cant feel them.  He must have spent about two hours last night with his hand on my tum trying to feel "something"!  Anyone know when he will be able to feel it??

Anyway must go at work

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Libby Grace is a beautiful name.
I think I felt her move round about the stage you're at now. I remember having my 20 week scan and thinking how on earth can't I feel anything when she was doing somersaults on the screen. I remember feeling something but couldn't work out if they were movements-I can't really describe them- then I felt definite kicks. I used to watch my tummy for hours-great entertainment when the telly's rubbish!
I got woken up at 5 every morning when she got hiccups-I don't miss that bit!
I'm sure you'll feel her any day now.

Don't work too hard
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Cat -What a gorgeous name, Libby Grace.
Rach - glad things are getting back to normal and you have sorted thing out.  

Hows everyone doing?  1 week to go until my scan!! Woo hoo!!    Have had terrible sickness this weekend, im just trying to keep busy to try and take my mind off it.    Im not working anymore either.  I did a very strenuous job, with lots of heavy lifting, and i worked from home in my workshop ( the garage!), but i havent lifted a finger since EC, and it was fun to start with, but im so used to being busy if finding it hard to find easy things to fill my time with! theres only so many times i can hoover the living room and unload the dishwasher! The books for the business are all im allowed to do.
I bought one of those teach yourself spanish books & CDs off ebay the other day, so im going to start that this week. 

Adios Girls!!  

S
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what type of scan i will be having next week?  will it be a "normal Ultrasound" or will it be a horrible internal scan?

What will they be able to see on the screen? Cat you said you got 4d scan pictures.  Will i get one as early as this?
I guess i just thought it would look like a peanut on the screen at this stage and not look like a baby yet!! 

Cant stop thinking about next week. this has been the longest month ever waiting for this scan!!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Scooby

Your scan will be an internal one i'm afraid but that should be the last one you have. If it means you get to see your bubba then what the heck.
You will see the heartbeat and he/she might be wriggling. It's the most amazing thing in the world-enjoy it. Make sure you have plenty of tissues-it's very emotional.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hellllllllllllllllllllooooooooooo everyone!!

Long time no see... am so sorry that i have not posted for ages.. no excuse really as I have been checking online and watching the thread to see how everyone has been doing.

As for me I am getting pretty big now, fully into all my maternity clothes and even bought a pram last week... although i still cant believe it and can get quite emotional when i think what we went through to get this far!!!!!!

I have had a couple of weeks of work and spent the time baking. Made redcurrant muffins, victoria strawberry sponge, and loads of rhubard and gooseberry crumble and pies with the fruit from the garden!!!!! I have really enjoyed myself and plan to hone my baking skills some more when i go on maternity leave in 6 weeks (gosh I wish I could start earlier).

Anyway sorry again and I promise to be a bit more communicative from now on!!!!

Take care everyone 
Love Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Claire

Nice to hear from you. Glad you are well. You still won't believe it even when you hold your baby for the first time. I still can't believe she's ours 8 months on!  By the way,you've made me want something sweet to eat now!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone nice to see the thread busy again.

Scooby - your scan will defo be internal but i promise it will look like a baby!!!  We got the 4D scan pics at our 9 week scan at the IVF clinic.  It depends which scanner they use.  The one in the side room has all the 4 d gadgets on but the one inside the "eggs out" room doesnt do them i dont think.  Yes definately load up on tissues cos you wont believe what you see - its amazing.  Even my hubby had tears in his eyes.

Nice to see you back claire and not long for you now.  Its really funny you should mention baking cos i have been saying to my hubby about having to urge to do that sort of stuff but lacking in the cake/bun tin equipment!  Think i may get some this week and then have a try out at the weekend, maybe just fairy cakes though cos i think i was at school the last time i made a cake.  Currys are more my specialty these days.

hope everyone else is well

love cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry haven't posted for a while. Finish work on Friday (thank god - can't believe I was originally intending to work for another week!) - so should get more time to keep up!

Anna - how are you honey? Hope the in laws are OK. Do you have any idea on timings for next cycle yet? 

Cat - glad you are sounding settled in your temporary home - isn't it great to feel the baby moving around   sorry you've been having a bit of a nightmare with the NHS. Sorry I haven't kept up totally - when is it yo are going in for your caesarean?

Hi Claire - can't believe you are 29 weeks - time just flies by - glad all sounds well - are you planning to go to Castle Hill or Hull Royal?

Sarah - our baby has regular hiccups too - usually about 11.30 at night - so sweet. Can't believe you're talking about 1st birthdays already - that must be great - am sure you'll be spoiling her rotten.

Scooby - good luck for your scan - think you said it was an 8 week scan so you might just find they try and see it by ultrasound to start with - Nicola at the IVf unit tried this at our 8 week scan and it worked without having to have the internal one. It is so great when you move onto the normal scans and can wave goodbye to the dildocam!

Rach - was really pleased to hear that all is well with you guys again  

Hi Vee - and hi to Readie if you're reading.

I am really well if not rather large!  Looking forward to finishing worik on Friday. Nesting instinct has kicked in - so not like me normally  .  Started packing bag tonight as am told should have it ready by 36 weeks which is tomorrow! I can't remember who asked but no we don't know the sex - am so excited to find out!

Love to everyone 

Sunniexx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone
thought i would introduce myself and say  i am not exactly new on here but it is a while since i have posted just had the big long wait for our treatment which we will hopefully start shortly 
We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility after 6 years of trying  and will be having ivf treatment at hull,I have just, been reading through some of your posts and so many wonderful outcomes, hope we will be as lucky!! congrats to all of u who managed a BFP and are on your dream road!! and loads of      to those not quiet there yet.
Big hello to scooby doo who has been so patient answering all my questions... hope i haven't driven u too   
looking forward to chatting to you all 
Caz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Yay!!  You found us!!  

Were all a little bit    , but were very friendly.   this lot will answer any of you questions hun, we dont mind   

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

big welcome to Caz!

we have been after some new chicks on the block!

Sunnie - cant believe you are about to start your maternity leave already!  How quickly has that gone.  Just think in four weeks (or maybe sooner so get that bag packed) you will be meeting your little son/daughter.  What a lovely surprise it will be when they say "its a boy or its a girl".  What type of birth are you planning - drugs/no drugs, water birth??

I think i've got about 8 weeks until my c-section but dont know if things will change before then.  I'm on weekly check ups at the antenatal clinic (got to go at 3 today).  Hopefully it wont be the disaster it was last week.

Scooby - its less than a week now to go !!  


love to all

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I know - less than a week.  Its drraaggggggiiinng so much!!  DH txts me every morning from sea to tell me how many days left till the scan.  ( like i didnt already know!!) Bless him!!  Hes been talking to my belly too. I keep trying to tell him its just fat at the moment and not baby yet, but am enjoying the pampering i get off him.  Well youve got to milk it havent you!!    

Sunnie, wow, hasnt time gone quick for you.  Are you going to put a new picture up, im sure you must be bigger than that now!!  

Cat hope you get a better response fronm the doctors this week  

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks girls, ages since iv'e been the new chick on the block!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Scooby-who are you calling  ? Erm..ok...you're actually right.

Hi Caz and welcome to the Hull thread. We've all been through different experiences so someone will always be able to advise you. I will need someone to talk to soon when everyone will be too busy with their bubbas. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Sunnie-we're really excited for you so god knows what you're like!

Cat-good luck for today

Anna-are you still sane. How are the in-laws?

Vee, Claire,Rach  

I took Sophie into a shop today and when we got half way home I noticed she'd nicked a birthday card. I felt a right   taking it back. Hmmm...might have to take her into a jewellers... 

Oh look-it's raining-what a suprise!

Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

> Hmmm...might have to take her into a jewellers...


I like it!!! 

My friends 9 month old boy had a tendancy to try and steal sparkly handbags and purses - you have to watch him in New Look!! 

Ive just come back from the hairdressers, and have had about 3 inches chopped of my hair and also have a fringe. havent had one of them since school.  I like it though. It covers up the lines on my forhead!!  

How much are shall i bet that my DH doesnt even notice.........!!!!! 

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby -You have soooo reminded me i need to make an appointment at the hairdressers.  Havent been since i was 9 weeks so that makes it 13 weeks ago - how bad is that!!!

Well the antenatal appointment was a loan of rubbish again.  Dr Masson just asked me a few questions, wrote some notes and that was it.  At least the midwife let me listen to baby's heartbeat.  He thinks i will definately be delivering at 30 weeks the way things are going - had another really bad night last night.

I am going to ring my team of midwives tomorrow cos i never get to see any of them because i want to discuss the caesarean and get some reading info and also i want to visit the special care baby unit.

Havent heard anything about my antenatal classes either yet and i guess i will be needing them sooner rather than later!

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hey everyone,

We were nearly at the bottom of the page again!!  

Can i assume that you are all trying to catch a few rays of sunshine before the rain returns?  

I had almost forgotton what sunshine was like!!  

Hope your all ok.

ps Hubby never noticed the hair.  Typical bloke!!

s
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

scooby - how mean of your hubby to not notice your hair!

I have just had a call from my buildings surveyor from the insurance company.  he is coming to our house between 11 and 2 tomorrow to do a survey of the damage. 

Great - you just know he will turn up at 2 and i will have been in a smelly damp house with no furniture or loo to use (water off!) for three hours!

Cat x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hey how is everyone!

my first day back at work today after 2 weeks hols,typical the sun was shining just my luck! shouldn't complain though had a week in Greece, never ending sunshine and very hot 
anyway work didn't go too bad, tho if i asked my feet they would prob say something diff  

scooby... can't believe your hub didn't notice your hair! typical bloke  

cat...  i am guessing you  got flooded !! how awful, not what u need right now, hope things get back to normal asap for u.

Caz xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Cat just a quick one - would really recommend NCT classes - we did these after having them recommended to us. If you go to the nct website you can look up your local coordinator and give them a ring / send an email. It does cost £100 for 6 or 8 lessons but well worth it I think. We're just doing the 3 you get from the NHS and they don't really compare.

Sunniexx

P.S Can you tell am not sleeping very well!!


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello

Sunnie- Guess what- I'm not sleeping either- I have started feeling sick again in a  morning so have to get up and have food- thought that was all over (Doh)

Welcome to the new CAZ1974- Have you been to the ivf unit yest hun? let us knoe what you think and what your experiences are darl!!

I have an appointment at the antenatal for a repeat doppler today- then to see Mr Maguiness - something wasn't quite right last week so I have to go again- bit worried about that !!!!

Take care all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and WHERE ARE U ANNA? great news about the job hun- bet you can't wait to get away from the Quays!!

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you are all well. Thought I'd let you know my cousin's just had a baby 11lb 4oz (OUCH!). She had her naturally as well.

Claire-I hope everything's ok at your appointment today.

Cat-did you speak to your midwives?

Sunnie-I couldn't sleep at all towards the end of my pregnancy. I was the only person looking forward to sleeping more when the baby arrived!

Scooby-not long now

Caz-have you heard when you will be starting treatment?

Anna-hope you're ok.

Hi Vee and Rach

I'm knackered-got up 3 times in the night because my little monster has worked out how to roll onto her front. Only thing is she can't get back over so she screams. It's like having a newborn again!

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## Sally Louise (May 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I've Finally done it ! I've been browsing on this mavelous site since my last cycle of ICSI (it was a god send during my two week wait) but never had the courage to introduce myself. I don't know why cos you all seem really really lovely  

I am also at the Hull IVF Clinic and It's Great to see all the positive results, and to read about your experiences - (it's so difficult to talk to your friends & family when they don't fully understand).

I should hopefully be starting my next cycle September time at the Hull clinic (can't wait).

There I've done it my first post    It really was'nt that difficult don't know what my problem was  .

Looking forward to chatting & getting to know you all,
Sally xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Sally  

Welcome to the Hull Thread.!!  Wow, thats 2 newbies in 3 days we got!!

I know how scared i was when i did my first post, but now theres no shutting me up !! 

Lots of       coming your way for your tx in September. Im sure time will fly, and you'll be starting in no time!

Caz- The first day back at work after a nice holiday is always the worst! I Never seem to get anything done when ive been away, i just keep staring out of the window wishing i was still there!
Have you got any ideas yet when you might be starting. Maybe you and Sally will be having tx at the same time...!

Anna - where are you? Are you ok? 

Sunnie & claire - i think i must be having your sleep allowances - im sleeping for england!! 

Cat - Hope your surveyor didnt keep you waiting too long. Have they given you any idea when they will start the work? 

Hi to everyone else.  Im ok, only 4 more sleeps to go. The sickness has been pretty bad this week - the worst week so far.  Spent all afternoon in bed yesterday i felt so poo, and then slept for 11 hours at night too.  
I suppose i should make the most of it - i know sleep is a luxury with babies! 

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

I thought I'd break my tradition of only posting once a month to welcome the new ladies Caz and Sally.  Looks like the three of us will be trying together at a similar time.  All the ladies on here offer brilliant support and even if you have any questions you think are daft - then ask away, no one will laugh!

I have finally come on my AF today (after 46 days!) so I can ring up the clinic to find out my dates for the next try.  The last cycle obviously screwed up my system big time  .  However I have a funny feeling they are going to turn round and say that because of the length of cycle, they would like another month for my system to go back to normal.....I am just keen to get going again.

Hello to everyone else and I promise to make an effort to post more regularly  

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girlies

A big welcome to Sally Louise - hurrah more new people!!!  Not that i am bored chatting with you lot or anything.... ha ha ha

Scooby i know i keep saying it but it really is good that you feel poo because that means your body is going through all the right changes and focusing all your energy on growing your little beanie.  It wont last forever - i think i started to feel better at about 13/14 weeks if its any consolation!  At least you are getting lots of sleep.  I cant seem to get comfy these days and keep getting that dead leg thing which drives me crazy.

Oh my god sarah - how big was your cousin to have an 11 lb baby!!!  That made my eyes water just reading your post.

Well the building surveyor has been and they are starting the work in 10-14 days.  I have to have my brand new kitchen taken out (sniff sniff), the floor boards replaced, all the plaster taken off up to 1 metre and then they will dry it out and start again.  On the plus side they said we could be back home within 4 months which is better than the 6 they said to start with and we get to choose our colour schemes and the walls will all be nice and smooth, not to mention the nice new skirting boards that will replace our dinted 1930's ones.

No i still havent had a chat with the midwives about my birth etc.  I have to go back to the antenatal clinic a week on tuesday to see mr lindow and will ask about it then.  Hubby said he will come with me cos i always forgot what to ask!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Just popping on to say hi to Sally. The first post is always the worst! As we said to Caz-we all have been through different experiences so you will get some good advice. All the best for your next cycle.

Readie-nice to hear from you-be warned-I was always told I had to have 2 or 3 periods in between treatment. I just wanted to warn you but it may be different for you.

Hi Scooby-sorry you're feeling c**p

Cat- so glad you're getting stuff sorted with the house.

Bye for now
Sarah x


----------



## Sally Louise (May 30, 2007)

Hi Again to Everyone,

A BIG THANK YOU to EVERYONE for making me feel SO WELCOME !!!

It will be great to go through my next cycle with other people to chat to, and even better to chat whilst waiting to start it's driving me crazy . I'am trying to get on with life as "normal" as you can but can't really get it out of the back of my mind, but I guess this is normal (hope so) or maybe I am turning crazy .

I hope everyone who suffered with the floods is getting things sorted & back on track - I feel so so lucky I was'nt effected, but really feel for those of you that were. 

I have been reading the old posts and have noticed that Anna is waiting to start a job as a Midwifery Assistant at HRI, if I have understood right (or if it is that crazyness again ) we may be working together as that's what I do.

Sally xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi all
hope everyone is ok,
sally Louise.... welcome and don't be scared! i am new too (well kind off) everyone on here has been great, really supportive   i like you are about to start treatment my appointment is in 3 weeks not sure how soon after that we will start, hope its not too long, may be september like yourself, maybe we will be at the open meet together(i will b the one looking really worried )  are u having icsi again or not ? i am starting ivf .

scooby.... you not flooded then, heard on the news filey has been !!! hope you are keeping well, did DH notice your new hair do or did u have to point it out    I'm guessing the latter! take care hun hope the sickness doesn't get too much.

readie..... thanks for the welcome means alot hun, hope you don't have to wait another month to start your next try, good luck for when you do though     

pi30.....yer hun i have been twice to the ivf unit but only to have tests discussed and given info on iui and ivf  to take away and decide on, everyone was so lovely really made us feel at ease, we go back in 3 weeks (8th Aug) i am hoping they will be able to give us a start date soon after ??

take care all bye for now
Caz xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am getting excited cos hubby is home tomorrow.  I have missed him soooooooo much this week!!

Sarah - was your cousin the one on the births page in the hull daily mail??  There was someone who had an 11lb baby and called her libby??  I was just thinking excellent name cos thats what we are calling our daughter!  

Hi again sally - so are you are a midwife assistant at HRI  Will be good if you are - you will be full of info!!!  Maybe you could help delivery my baby although at the moment we dont know whats happening because the doctors are being rubbish but Libby is supposed to be arriving at around 30 weeks by c-section but i think its up in the air a bit.  Have you got a date to start your cycle yet or not??  Have you been to hull clinic before?  Denise and the team are the best and soooooooo lovely i miss them now i am pregnant!!

we are planning on going to get a car seat from halfords at the weekend and to look at prams/buggies at mothercare.  Credit card at the ready!!!  Its the first time hubby has mentioned shopping seriously and he has decided this weekend is THE WEEKEND - i am getting quite excited now.

Hope everyone else is ok - i am so pleased its friday i am so tired and my ankles look like tree trunks.  I need a day off!

Love cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Just a quickie as I'm off to look at nurseries for Sophie today. 
Cat-yes that was my cousin. To look at her you would never guess she could have a big baby she's petite. Can't remember what her last baby weighed. I always look at the birth section in the mail and I think babies are getting bigger aren't they?

Back later
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey y'all....long time no speak!

And newbies.  Yay.  

Welcome Caz and Sally.  You will be looked after here and at the clinic.

Sally - you aint going mad...you worked it out right.  I have been offered a job as a Midwifery Assistant!  Got offered it a month ago but not even had my letter yet although they assure me its on the way.  What is it really like cos heard some horror stories about certain Midwifery Assistants being bullies!  And then when I actually saw them when I visited they were so negative about the job.  The thing is I am currently top of Band 5 so am going to drop a lot of money so want to be sure it is the right move!

Well this week has been manic for me.  In-laws are here (they are adorable but hard work), DP and I had a huge row which led to me packing up my ornaments all ready to move out!!  Drama queen!  All has settled down and I 'might' be down regging at the beginning of August.  Very nervous.  

Sarah - wow 11lb baby.  Ouch.  My niece was 9.5lb and looked huge!

Scooby - not long til your scan.  I reckon its twins!

Cat - have a fab shopping trip.  It's hard for the men isnt it because they are cautious and cant believe it is real...so exciting he is prepared to max the credit card out now!

Readie - yay for AF!!!  And you know I am behind you completely for this cycle.  I know it will be a BFP!

PI30 - Great to hear from you and hope all went ok at your appointment hun.

Sunnie - will PM you sweetie but enjoy your last day of work today!!!

Rach - glad life at home has got better.  My relationship can be like a rollercoaster at times and you think it is the end but then we kiss and make up.  It's a tiring job being in love!

Vee - how are you hun?

I feel like I have missed someone out!  

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.  I am on a hen night tomorrow but not got Moulin Rouge fancy dress sorted so sticking to the colour theme of black!  And will paint my nails red to really participate!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice to hear from you anna - so i guess they aint given you a start date seeming though you haven't got a letter yet!  I didn't realise you would be starting your next cycle so soon.  I think a few people on here will be starting in August.  Are you having it at hull or nottingham now??

Sending lots of baby dust anyway.

I could have died at lunchtime.  Was in the post office on lowgate posting my friends birthday present when this drunk guy further up the queue shouted "oh my god how far on are you love".  I nearly died there were about ten people in the shop (being lunchtime) and my cheeks were glowing!  Then he shouted "Aren't pregnant women sexy".  How embarassing!

Cat


----------



## Sally Louise (May 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hi Cat - I've have had all my treatment at Hull Clinic so far and am there for my next cycle  - I agree Denise & the gang are SO SO LOVELY, I have'nt got a start date for my next cycle yet, Not sure if it will be September having problems with my AF got a feeling it will be more October time then September  .
Yes I am a Midwifery Assistant at HRI, if your having a c-section the girls who do the elective c-sections are very kind and lovely - I only really go into theatre when it's an emergency section or one of the usual girls who do the elective sections are off. I totally understand you about the doctors they can be rubbish (their bedside manners can be alot to be desired, sometimes I think they are too busy to appreciate the feelings their patients go through). Hope I am there when Libby arrives, and What a lovely name!!
How's the shopping going I bet it's so exciting shopping for your little girl 

Hi Anna - Don't worry about your letter it will be on it's way. The Job it's self can be lovely and does have it's nice moments but like any job does have it's down side, personally Labour Ward is the one that has the down side, don't get me wrong it's such a privilege to be at the birth's and I have been in some lovely birth's which makes the job all worthwhile, but like you mentioned some of the Midwifery Asssistants are bullies which unfortunately is true on Labour Ward and if your soft like me can really affect your enjoyment of the job (you do have to have very very broad shoulders). I'am assuming you will be rotational? If so the other two Wards are OK (very different to Labour Ward). 

Hi Caz - Yes I'am having ICSI again, Not sure if I will be invited to the open night again, I was invited on the first cycle but can't remember if I was on the last cycle   if I was I did'nt go. Will this be your first IVF cycle? 

How's everyone else, Enjoying your weekend I hope.

Take Care,
Sally xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya girls! just popped on quickly before i have my dinner (god i am so hungry!!) i cannot stop eating, bubs must be having a growth spurt.....anyhow, hows everyone? hope things are good, WELCOME TO THE NEW MEMBERS!! (hiya Caz..was just thinking about you the other day) its exciting having a new member never mind 2! love to all......xrachx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie. Going to the in-laws for lunch which is fine by me-it saves me cooking.
Hope everyone is ok.
Take care
Sarah x
( told you it was quick)


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all,hope your all well,seems everyone is eating today   me included,just cooking sunday lunch!the smell is making me really hungry!

sally louise.... hi hun, yeah this will be my first time   really nervose,but everyone assures me the staff at hull are really nice and will help put me at ease (hope so)
Do you no when your next icsi will start yet ?

Hey! xrachx.... how u doing! hope u are ok
and your pregnancy is going well, how far along are you now?

hey scooby.... not long to wait now hun,bet u carn't wait! no i carn't wait to hear all about it  

well i'm off to finally dish up lunch/dinner  

take care all 
back later
cazxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hello all 
well i dont come online for a few days and we have some lovely new members 
 welcome to the hull thread caz & sally   
you will luv it on here wishing you all the luck in the world for your forthcomming treatments 

wow isnt this thread busy again 
hope you are all having a nice weekend its been nice to see the sun today 
we have been to newcastle visiting friendswhich is always fab we met on another fertitity website and been the best of friends since we are god perents to eachothers daughters which is so lovey as the girls get on so well together 

nice to see you posting rach wow 26 wks where is the time going ,glad things are better at home for you chuck 
how are you feeling bet your getting big now think we need a bump pic pls 

hiya sarah 
lovely pic of sophie she is lush xxx has she got anymore teeth yet ?
sophia is 19 months and stil only got 4 teeth grrr when are tey going to come seems like she has been teething forever lol
ps i cant believe your cousin had an 11lb baby OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
did you find any nice nurserys ?

hiya Anna 
are you getting excited about starting your new job i am sure you will just luv it 
it is a very big step for you to take but its such a great oppertunity 
i cant believe your starting treatment soon ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh how exciting looks like you will be having a few cycle buddies to keep you company 

hi scooby 
sorry to hear you have been feeling poo 
you just cant wait to get the morning sickness but when it comes boy do you know it 
i had the sickness till 26 wks boooooooooooooooooooo hope it eases off for you soon 

hi to anybody i havent mentioned its so hard to keep up with you all now lol
luv vee xxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Your all cooking food which sounds lovely,    i cant wait till i can eat properly again, i have been so sick these last few days, it seems to be getting worse.  Im sure i read on here somewhere that the next 2 - 3 weeks will be the worst and then it should start to ease. I hope so, cos DH is getting sick of me giving him toast for every meal cos i cant face cooking anything. He says he needs some "man food" which i know has to include mashed potato & gravy!!    

Vee - 26 weeks, OMG, i hope mine goes before then. I do find it strangely comforting though, cos as long as i feel like this i know things are ok.

Hows the floods in Hull?  we had quite a nice day today, it was quite sunny, we went into town and the seafront was packed with people making the most of the 3 hours sunshine!  

Well 1 more sleep to go till my scan.    Am i doing anyones head in yet?    im like a kid counting down to christmas arnt i?! 

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Dont you just hate this time on a sunday night - work tomorrow - boo!

Scooby - sending you lots of baby dust for tomorrow (not that you need it).  Can't wait to find out if its one or two little ones in there. Remember to take your tissues - you will need them cos its very emotional seeing your little on on screen for the first time moving and wriggling around without a care in the world.  You will finally see whats making you so sick!!

Vee -thats so nice you met a really good friend on a fertility website and you are god parents to eachothers kiddies.  How lovely!

I braved the next sale on saturday morning - OMG parents are so onboxious when sale shopping for their kiddies arent they!  I am surprised I havent got bruises, it was like a free for all.  Managed to get everything i needed though for under £50 and got some really cute outfits that i had my eye on for a while.

What time is your scan scooby cos i will be checking from work to hear your news 

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Just popping on to say good luck to Scooby-can't wait to hear all about it. Maybe there's 2 in there if you're feeling so sick!

Cat-I think I'm going to look on the Next sale online cos I'm terrible when the shop's are packed and everyone is pushing and shoving. I end up saying something to people and my DH is always embarrassed and walks away. Was your house ok the other day when it was raining a lot again?

Vee-nice to hear from you-Sophie has her 2 top teeth and 2 bottom ones now. The top ones look huge-they must be so painful when they are coming through. She's been fine though. She's just about crawling so we're trying to move stuff that she could grab/eat etc. Need to get baby gates as well. Babies are sooo expensive! Glad to hear you had a nice time with your friends.

Hi Caz and Sally-it would be nice if you are cycling together. It's good to have someone to compare symptoms with.

Hi everyone else - will pop back later to see if Scooby has posted any news. What times your scan Scooby?

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

My scans not till 4.10pm. Boo! Why cant it be at 8.30am!!

Im going straight round to my mum & dads on the way home to show them the piccies cos theyre going away tomorrow, and then were off to DH`s mum & dads to show them too.  One of DH`s mums dogs is supposed to be having puppies today too so i'll have to go round and have a cuddle with the newborns! Cocker Spaniel puppies are just so cute!

i'll try and post on here as soon as i can though, thankyou for all your luck and support your sending me, i dont know what id do without you lot especially as things arnt too good with my friend at the moment.

Thanks guys!  

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi everyone

scooby you will have had your scan by now but we are all desperate to know how you got on.  Hurry up home and log on chicken!!!

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi all

I second that!! hurry hurry....   

caz xxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come on scooby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cant wait to hear your news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry its late, we went to our parents house then Dh's sister came round and ive only just had time to log on........

Its double trouble  !!!

The scan was ace, saw their hearts beating and they were wriggling about and everything. Got some 4d scans too.

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow scooby thats great news - told you it would be twins!!!  Now you know why you feel so poo but its soooooooooo worth it!!!!!

Really chuffed for you xxxx

cat


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, it kinda explains why ive been so sick, Dawn said to me, you have got twice the hormones in you so your gonna feel sick for a while!!

I dont care though, its all worth it to see them on the screen moving around, their little hearts were flashing at a hundred miles and hour and they are both similar sizes, one is 21mm & the other is 19mm, and cos they are different sizes they averaged the dates out and im due on the 27th February.

I expected to cry when i saw it, but when the nurse said straight away " theres two"     we were just totally shocked and was grinning like cheshire cats!   

Just been trying to put a ticker on but i think its a bit technical for 10pm at night!

I was a little bit sad though, when dawn gave us our pictures and gave us our instructions, she said thats it now, i dont go back to the IVF clinic anymore, i have to go to my GP and get registered, so all my scans will probably be done at Brid now, so i was a bit sad that i wont be seeing the lovely nurses anymore  I was hoping to have a couple more scans with them. never mind, it will save me and hour and a halfs trek to Hull i guess.

S
xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! scooby 
i just knew it would be twins 
how fantastic  " CONGRATULATIONS " 
its so amaising to see on the screen isnt it 
ehhhhhhhhhhh will take a while to sink in i bet 
luv vee xxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

oh just realised scooby 
your famous your the 1st hull girl to have double trouble


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I knew it!   

Congratulations! Wow double trouble!

Will you find out the sexes?

So chuffed for you

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW
Scooby,  to you both , how exciting,i am so pleased for you bet it was totally amazing seeing your little miracle's for the first time ,can't wait to see your pic( if you put it on )you must!!  
Enjoy every min of it Hun 
take care 
Caz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Morning girls!!

Wow.  It hasnt really sunk in yet.  When i woke up this morning i had to look at the pics again 2 remind myself its not all a dream.

Went to my GP who gave me the numbers to ring to register to see a midwife.  Im going up to Brid hospital next tuesday for my preliminary chat thingy and then they will fill the forms for requesting my next scan at between 10 & 12 weeks!!

I will attempt to put one of the pictures on, but dont hold your breath, i tried to put a ticker on last night and couldnt even get that to work!!

Hope everyones ok, im just waking round in a bit of a daze at the moment, i'll try and screw my head back on later on!!

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Ooohhhhhhhhhhhhh.............. how cute!! an amazing pic scooby,bet you can't stop starring at it  
and your ticker too, so sweet, will you find out what sex they are ? or wait for the suprise!

Caz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

We were pretty sure we were going to find out if it was a singleton, but now we know its twins were definately going to find out!  We think a lot of forward planning is required!!
We need a bigger car for starters!!

Were so excited, but scared at the same time as the risks are alot higher with twins.    Im sure we will get plenty of advice, i know a lady in our village who had IVF at hull and had twin girls who are now about 2, and also one of dh's cousins had IVF at leeds and had twins, and then had FET 1 year later and had another set of twins   and they are the quietest most well behaved children i have ever met. So im sure they will have lots of top tips for me!

Still cant stop looking at the pictures, i know i keep saying it, but i just cant believe it!! 

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Awww

The picture is amazing. So pleased for you.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I knew it Scooby!!!  Congratulations - so pleased for you and DH.  Cant wait for this next 12 weeks to pass to find out which sex they are!  Bless.

Love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey scooby, congrats! fantastic news.x hope everyone is good, the weather is picking up abit dont you think? not so Grim over here in Grimsby...lol its starting to get busy here again, Caz, i am 27+ now, god that has flown by, hows everything with you? good i hope, hope everyone else is well.xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all 
sunshine!!   makes such a difference shame its gonna be short lived,more   forcast 

xrachx...  27+ blimey were has time gone!! I should have looked at your ticker before i asked you that, i am so dumb sometimes  ,hope your well Hun xx

scooby... have you come back down to earth yet !! 

hope everyone else is ok, the rain not getting you too down!

Caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Looks lovely outside. I haven't been out of the house today. I had a health visitor come round this morning then kept getting visitors. Before I knew it it was teatime. Sounds like I've missed the best day as well.  
Dh out tonight so I'm drinking wine and watching c**p on telly-perfect! Might watch that David Beckham thing-I don't like him ( or her ) much but he's alright on the eyes!
Hope you are all ok
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

p.s Caz-how cute is your god daughter. How old is she?


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought I'd change my pic, bet u are all sick of seeing my ugly mug!! i no i was


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks Sarah she is 9mths now and totally adorable 
i am home alone too tonight and drinking wine except mine is non alcholic   trying to be good before treatment, i am quite surprised actually it's quite nice
" cheers" Hun (raising my glass)  
was thinking of watching the David thing myself as there is nothing on as usual
hope your well 
Caz xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well i think you are all mean drinking wine - i would kill for some rose!!!!

Rach - has your belly button popped out yet??  Just wondering cos mine hasnt yet although belly is quite big and i felt this weird pressure sensation behind it for a week now and i have this feeling its just going to explode!!!

Scooby - i wonder since you are having twins you might break the chain and bring some boys into the game as everyone only ever has girls on this web site!

Hope everyone is ok - i feel poo, woke up with a streaming cold this morning and all i can have is paracetamol and that doesnt help with the breathing situation.  Still i would rather get it over with now than when its boiling outside or when libby arrives.

Cat xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations Scooby that is wonderful exciting news - so so pleased for you!!  One of the girls at my NCT class has just given birth at 37 weeks to twin girls from her IVF at Hull. Such great news  

Love to everyone else 

Sunniexx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey sunnie - not long to go now for you, i have just realised.  Where does time go??!!

I cant remember if you know what you are having.  Have you any names in mind just yet?  Have you got everything you need, hospital bag packed etc??

If you are anything like me you will have got totally carried away with the shopping thing.  I have so much of everything but its better to be prepared i suppose!

Still feeling poo with cold and got totally soaked on way to work.  Going to give it til lunchtime and if i dont feel any better get myself home and tucked up in my duvet.

I cant believe the weather, maybe august will be better!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Ive come back down to earth a bit now!! I woke up at 4.30 am this morning, and it all just dawned on me then. I ws laid awake till 6am thinking about how much stuff we need to buy..... 
I spent ages on ebay yesterday looking at things, and we should be able to get most things off there pretty cheap. The double prams on there are quite cheap.
Were off to look for a new car soon too, in the next couple of months. We were thinking of getting one of those mitsubishi pickups anyway for me to use for the business, but we will definately need one now!!
I went to argos today to buy some of those vacum pack bags, as ive decided to put all my rather skimpy going out clothes away in the loft & 90% of my clothes dont fit already and i need to make space!!

Hope everyones ok & made the most of the brief sunshine yesterday!  

Sunnie - cant believe how fast time has flown, are you all organised for the birth yet?
And Rach - 27 weeks already, its going so fast!

Caz - i would love a glass of ice cold Stella Artois. I havent touched a drop since i started tx in April and wont do for at least another 12 months.  And wierdly enough i would love to eat a runny egg too. I love egg and chips its my favourite, or a bacon and egg buttie where the egg makes a right mess,  but i know thats off limits too. Strange - as soon as you know you cant have it you want it even more!!

PS your new pic is gorgeous!!

Anna - glad your ok - you were right with your prediction all along. Maybe you`ll guess the sex right too!!

Whens the earliest you can find out the sex? Can anyone tell me?  Im so impatient arnt i!!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I got absolutely soaked this morning-I was not a happy bunny at all. My zip broke on my jacket and I still cannot work out how to push a pram and hold an umbrella. Anyway it was on the way to nursery and when I got there the children looked scared stiff of me-I think it was the streaked mascara and the plastered down hair. Not a pretty sight.

I enjoyed my night home alone and even managed to read some of my book-a rarity these days.

Scooby-there's so much to think about isn't there? I know lots of people who have got some decent baby stuff from ebay. It's funny what you said about cravings because I craved snickers bars and you aren't supposed to eat peanuts during pregnancy. I soo wanted one. You usually have to wait until your 20 week scan to find out the sexes.

Cat-hope you went home from work. You need to look after yourself.

Sunnie-are you ready? Where are you having the baby? Have you got someone's mobile number to let us know? Sorry, too many questions.

Caz-alcohol free Becks is really nice and it even comes in a bottle. Thought the Beckham thing was a bit rubbish.

Anna-are your in laws still with you?

Hi Rach,Vee,Claire,Sally,Readie. ooh..I get paranoid that I've missed someone now that there's a few of us so my apologies if I have

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone

My brother and his wife had their little boy yesterday - Samuel Finley (6lb 11oz).    He's very cute!  Although nice to be an Aunty for the third time (and it makes it extra special seeing as Sam is the first on my side of the family), my next job description is to be a mum ;o)

Hope everyone is ok - a big congratulations to Scooby on the big news.  I will put in the first guess at a boy and a girl.

Well the clinic has been rung - so I should hopefully be getting my date for picking up the drugs to start on the rollercoaster ride again.  Nothing has been mentioned about the extra long cycle last time, so fingers crossed everything will go ahead as planned.

Love to everyone.
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Readie - your nephew is so sweet!!  Your cycle seems to have come round quickly again.  Sending you lots of baby dust for that. I reckon you will follow the trend like a few people on here - a biochemical then a BFP!! (then probably a girl!!!)

Sarah - i looked exactly the same as you when i got to work this morning, runny mascara and slap head hair.

Scooby - i had the exactly the same cravings for eggs - poached eggs on toast/egg n chips was all i wanted but i had it most days just made sure the yellow was cooked right through - no runny yolks for me!  As for baby stuff being expensive we have got tons of stuff off ebay after a friend mentioned she got her stuff off there.  We aren't too proud to admit that money has been a little tight cos i have had so much time off sick.  We have bought a baby backpack carrier, baby bouncer (absolutely gorgeous with tigger!) and our travel system to name a few things and we have saved loads of cash.

My "thin" clothes are all in the loft too in vaccuum bags.

Well i came home at lunchtime and went straight to bed - feeling a bit better now, had some paracetamol and have my trusty olbas oil but i would kill for a lemsip!

love to all

cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone
readie.... what a little cute! here's hoping it will be your turn next sending you load's of baby dust 

cat... hope your feeling a bit better Hun  

Sarah...thought the beckham thing was a bit rubbish too, ended up putting a dvd on (supernatural) Jensen Ackels does it for me everytime!  . i have not tried the alcohol free beck's , might get DP to try some, i can see his face now !!  

scooby... So much to think about, bet you don't no were to start! how are you feeling now (still poo) or is it easing  a bit, must be hard craving something and not been able to have it ,well at least you have a hundred and one things to take your mind off it  

hope everyone else is ok,

Well i managed not to get soaked today but if i see another pair of wellies i will scream , nearly every sale i made today was wellies!! please let the sun come back out to play  

love to all 
cazxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Ok-this rain is really doing my head in now  . I bet it's lovely weather at the weekend because I'm at work.

Readie congratulations on becoming an auntie-get lots of practice in you'll need it for when it's your turn. Tell them not to throw any baby stuff away either! 

Well, I've not got anything interesting to say. Not going anywhere because of this b***dy rain ( can you tell I'm not amused )

Hope you're all ok
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Readie - your Nephew is gorgeous!! Good Luck  &   for your next cycle     
Maybe you will be cycling at the same time as some of the other girls on here, its always nice to have someone at the same stage as you  

cat - Hope your feeling a bit better today, its awful being full of cold anyway withour being able to take anything decent for it   

Caz - Im starting to get my head round things now, i priced a load of stuff up on ebay yesterday, and i should be able to get kitted out for alot less than i thought, and my mum and dad have very generously said they will buy us 2 Brand New Cot beds when were ready, and help us out if were really struggling for money which is a bit of a relief to be honest, the financial aspect of it was really worrying me.   I was worried about my MIL living so close and being here all the time, but now ive changed my mind and im glad shes only round the corner - she will be permanantly on call seen as DH works at sea!!    

Anyway - no chance of doing any gardening today, so im off to read my new book which has just arrived off the net about looking after twins......!

Hope everyone else is ok,
Take care

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Have made it in to work - still feeling like poo, blocked nose, sore throat and head ache but have had some paracetamol and lots of hot drinks.  Got my friend coming round for tea tonight so planning on making a curry to unblock my nose.

Scooby is seems you are getting very organised.  I know cot beds are expensive. They rang from about £120 with no mattress to about £500 dont they??  My hubby is a joiner/carpenter so maybe he will build one but will probably be waiting forever!!  We have a moses basket to start with which my friend is lending us as she has a four month old so that saved us £50 and we only had to get the bedding.

Have you been reading any of the pregnancy magazines??  Lots of them have articles/stories on having twins or more.  Prima baby and pregnancy is a good one and mother and baby magazine.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather (ha ha).  My office has a leak in the roof right next to my desk and all i can hear is drip drip drip.

lovely

cat xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sarah - my brother and his wife now live in Alabama so the only way to keep up with Sam will be to invest in a webcam (which we are planning on doing this weekend).  Hopefully we are going to go out and see them at Christmas (all depending on how this next cycle goes), once all the Grandparents have had their prolonged visits and they have had a chance to get into a routine.  

My SIL has apparently been enquiring to my MIL whether she should keep all the baby clothes from my other two nephews to pass on to us - or whether we won't need them!  She doesn't know about the IVF and probably just thinks we are not bothered about children.  I suppose it gets to a point when someone has been married for over a certain length of time (5 1/2 years in our case) and no children appear that people give up asking........ We just decided to tell as few people (friends and family) as possible - we felt that the more people who know, just makes it harder if things don't work out.

Scooby - that scan picture is amazing!

Cat - hope you feel better soon.

Well my appointment came through for the 9th August - so we're looking forward to getting started again.  I have kept up with the acupuncture (seeing as I like to think it did some good last time), no alcohol (apart from a small lapse tomorrow night when I am on a hen do - although 1 pint of cider gets me drunk these days so I am a cheap night out!) and taking the folic acid (I worked out last night I have been taking folic acid on a daily basis for nearly 4 years now  )  This has got to be our time!  

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the wonderful British summer  

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey all

Readie - not long til 8th august when you start your cycle.  My doctor always told me to take daily folic acid well before we started ivf as there is always that slim chance that a pregnancy would occur naturally so i felt like i'd been on it forever.  I'm sure it will be your time readie and i agree that you should continue with the acupuncture.  I did it on this cycle, although at the time i didnt think it was doing anything but you just never know do you and that was good enough for me.  its relaxing if nothing else.

I am feeling a lot better now so hopefully will be brighter by the weekend as hubby is home and dont want to waste any time with him.  

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hi everyone,
Its very quiet on here today, you must all be sunbathing!!  With coats on of course!! 

Hope your all well

s
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay.......! sunshine , guess everyone is out enjoying it , think  i might go and cut the grass before it rains again   hope everyone it ok,
scooby... how's the book reading going, have you read it yet  
love to all, back on in a bit 
caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Sunshine? What sunshine? Oh I remember-must have blinked and missed it!


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Lovely Hull Ladies

Hope everyone is OK - I seem to have spent most of this weekend so far sleeping   think its finally catching up with me now I've stopped work! 

Anna - Did you decide about the job yet? Hope all the ornaments are still in their place after being packed up to be moved out   Try not to be nervous for the next round honey - everything is looking so positive for you this time. I know how hard it must be though  

Cat - hope the cold has cleared up? No we don't know what we're having and so excited to find out! Have no idea either way so will be a wonderful surprise. Hospital bag sort of packed - must get more organised  - sounds like I might be total opposite to you  

Scooby - not sure if you are planning to do NCT classes - one of the girls I met has just had IVF twins - the lady taking our class gave her the contact for someone who had had twins and she went to visit before the birth to have a chat about what to expect etc - think she found it really useful.

Hi Sarah - did you find a nursery then? Think you said you had been looking? We put the baby's name down 2 or 3 months ago ready for when I go back to work next year.  Am having the baby at Hull Womens and Chilldrens - is that where you had Sophie? Was told I didn't have a choice due to IVF and age but am hoping to transfer to Castle Hill after have had the baby if feeling up to it. Had a tour of the hospital on Thurs night and was nicer than I thought it would be.  How did you find it? Have Anna's mobile so will get DH to text her news so she can let you all know. Can't believe I'm nearly there!

Readie - it must be good to have your dates ready for next cycle - I always felt so much better when I was actually doing something rather than the awful time spent waiting for dates to arrive.  I was also a folic acid junkie! Thank you again for my book which am going to start reading today I think - may even get it in before Junior arrives.

Hi Caz - I have a brain like a sieve and can't remember when you're starting your cycle? The staff are also lovely there. I just hope that they've changed the music and that you won't be subjected to Dido every time you visit!

Hi to Vee, Claire and Rach.

So think its 16 days to go for me now - yikes!! We're so excited but also tinged with the feeling that I want to carry on being pregnant too. Have been told by Consultant that will be induced if the baby does not arrive on time - due to the IVF - something about the drugs that we have to take but didn't get a really full explanation so will be seeking that at 39 week appt. Midwives seemed surprised. Sarah - did you ever hear that?  Need to get organised in these last few days but suddenly feel like sleeping a lot which to be honest haven't really done throughout whole pregnancy. Must have caught up with me - guess need to get as much in now as possible!!

Lots of love Sunniex


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girls
How it going??

At last the blooming weather is perking up and it automatically makes me feel a little better!!! 

I am having a bit of a problem at home with mice- they keep coming in my kitchen- cupboards- i have put poison down and trapped a few but for some reason- they love it here. I have just bought one of those sonic mouse things that is supposed to make them go away- then got up this morning to find more mouse activity than ever- AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunnie- OMG induced at 39 weeks- never heard that before- did Mr Maguiness tell you that?- cos it didn't happen to my friend who had an ivf baby 2 weeks ago- she was 2 weeks late having her boy at 42 weeks!!!

Although mine actually isn't an ivf pregnancy they are treating it as though it is- the doctor seems to think that the risks are also in relation to how long you have been trying to concieve. (or thats what i understand from what has been said).

I am now really worrying about giving birth- what if i can't do it- I am such a wimp and bound to not be able to cope- its really frightening!!!!

Scooby- What WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- You are so lucky and deserve it too!!!!! I am a twin and secretly hoped that i might have twins too!!!


Hi to everyone else and take care!!!

Claire


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Claire

Sorry realised my post wasn't that clear. I have a 39 week appt where I was told they would discuss inducing with me further. They don't induce you until just after your delivery date but apparently don't let you go over as much as a 'normal' pregnancy. Was your friend in Hull? The consultant standing in for Mr M said it is something he believes in but isn't normal practice at every hospital. I'd rather not be induced so do want to know more about why and the risks and benefits. That was my understanding too re: length of time spent conceiving - I don't understand that one though - particularly in a situation like male factor - how on earth would your body know whether you've been trying to conceive or not.

Of course you'll be able to do it but I understand about being nervous. They say the more you understand the less afraid you'll be. But I remember you're a nurse so maybe it works the other way around  

Sunniexx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Morning Sunnie
Cant u sleep either?


Sorry- wasn't quite following- yes my friend was at Hull clinic with Mr M as consultant!!

The thing is although i am a nurse- I am a mental health nurse - so dont really know much about having babies!! although i have just bought 2 childbirth books so hopefully i can be a bit more informed. I have avouded the antenatal classes- and aren't really sure whether to go to any- The NCT ones would be expensive and a pain to get to so was thinking about just doing soem private study!!
How are things with u?
Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sunnie-I was told that Mr Mcguinness doesn't let his ivf ladies go overdue so maybe it's just him? I asked why several times but never got a straight answer.I had Sophie at the W and C hospital and it was better than I thought although I could see where I worked from the delivery room window which was slightly off putting!
I'm sending Sophie to nursery twice a week from 8-1. I want her to interact with other children because she's stuck with me most days. I've been taking her for a few hours at a time to get used to it-I've not left her yet though.

Claire-I would recommend antenatal classes. I knew nothing about babies at all and I learnt simple things like what they wear for bed, how you make feeds up, how to use a bottle steriliser,how to wash/bath them etc. They really helped me.
As for the birth, yes it hurts (although I had an epidural so it hurt less!) but I can honestly say it wasn't as bad as I thought. I would deffo do it again (yeah,like that's ever going to happen!) i found the book 'what to expect when you're expecting ' really useful.

Hope you're all having a good weekend. Been in town this morning and had a full English brekkie in McCoys-delicious. At work tonight-boo.
Got to go Sophie's waking up
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Claire great to see you back - hope hospital appointment went ok hun.  

Sarah, Sophie will love nursery.  My little niece starts this week!  She is such a clingy baby with her Mummy so I think although she will struggle at first, she will really benefit from it and become a more sociable little girl.  McCoys is fab!  I recommend Salmon Salad and Banoffie Pie!

Sunnie, PMd you hun.  So excited for you and Simon!  Nearly time to push and pant!

My news is the house is on the market this week.  So busy househunting - soooooooo expensive.

Love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

anna -house moving is so exciting - any ideas where you might be going to move to??

Hi sarah - is it normal not to have heard anything about the antenatal classes yet?  I am like you, i dont have a clue how to change a nappy, bath a baby or anything like that and if i am supposed to having libby at 30 weeks that means i only have about 6 weeks to go!  How long do the classes take??  Have another antenatal appointment tomorrow afty so will try and sort something out then - i am starting to worry!  Also - hubby is away monday to friday at the moment so will have to go on my own (boo hoo)

Claire - not long for you then but at least i will know who to come to for tips!!  I bet you are so excited, you are going to be a mummy.  That brings tears to my eyes that does - i cant wait for that.

Have had this weird pain at the bottom of my back to the left between my hip and spine for three days now.  Its not like backache it feels more muscular and throbs as if it has its own heartbeat!!  I have been really uncomfortable all weekend.  Anyone know what this could be or if i should be worried?  I guess its just something you get when pregnant but i am such a worrier!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all
Just got up so excuse me if I don't make much sense. ( been on nights before you think I'm a lazy cow getting up at this time  )

Cat-you should deffo check about the antenatal classes. To be honest I don't think you are meant to do them until you are further on-think I was about 33 weeks but obviously this is a bit late for you. Explain your situation to them tomorrow. My classes were every weds for 5 weeks.
Why don't you ask the midwives on here about your pain they are really helpful.

Anna-Where abouts are you looking for houses? Love your pic by the way-gorgeous.

Will be back later-going to have a quick tidy before the in-laws bring Sophie home-they took her this morning so I could get a bit of sleep.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

For sale sign went up today!  We are looking for a house in the West Hull Villages.  Probably South Cave.  I really want one I have seen in Kirk Ella cos its still in walking distance of my family and friends for when my baby(s) arrive.  DP wants to be Welton/South Cave and I reckon he will get his way!  Seen a lovely one in South Cave and would make an offer as soon as ours sells.

Cat I imagine your pain is from the weight of the baby and your organs, muscles and bones shifting about a bit.  If it continues why dont you contact your midwife/GP for some advice.  

Sarah I am off today and so far all I have done is housework!  So unfair isnt it!  I want to be out gallivanting!  Not working on my day off!  

Readie good luck for your DRing.  I imagine I will be cycling September or October as too late now for August.  I would also quite like a holiday in there somewhere so have to be careful with dates.  Fingers crossed for us all.

Lots of love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

I'm back-put Sophie straight to bed when she got back-she was cream crackered. Don't know what they've been up to!

I apologise in advance but I feel the need for a rant-If I rant to you girls it saves DH getting it in the neck when he gets home  

Firstly-a work colleague has just had a baby. She decided one day she wanted a baby,slept with a random man and hey ho got pregnant straight away. So she now has a baby without a father because of her stupidity.

Secondly-another colleague is pregnant and is still smoking. When I asked her she said she's cut down a lot and now only has FOUR cigarettes a day!!! I was so angry I just walked away. I'm sorry if I offend anyone but I think it's a type of child abuse I really do. I remember having to walk past the pregnant women smoking when we were having treatment in Hull-us so desperate for a baby and them smoking away.

I actually feel better after that-I'm tired and have pmt as well. I just can't help thinking of all the lovely people on here who want a baby and who would make wonderful mums-it's so unfair sometimes.

Will come back when I'm in a better mood
Thanks for listening
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

forgot to say
Cat-I can't see any numbers or writing on your ticker-is it just my computer playing up?
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sarah I am completely with you on that one.  My friend is 8 months pregnant and still smokes, and has done with her other two and they are fine so that makes her think it is ok.  She actually offered to be a surrogate for us and, if I ever needed one, she wouldnt be the one for me purely due to the smoking thing.  I hated walking through W&C with them all outside puffing away.  I know it is an addiction and I know it is hard to give up but if a baby growing inside your tummy isnt enough to make you stop then what is?!

I can see the numbers on the tickers so think it must be your pc!

Love

Anna x

PS Sarah I know I have asked you this before but what meds were you on at Notts?  I am on 5mg Folic Acid, B6 and B12 at the moment.  Then will also be having clexane and prednisone.  I am going to ask for gestone too.  Much to DP's dismay cos he has to do the injections in my bum!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna
Let me think

Folic Acid
Metformin until 12 weeks
Baby Aspirin-until EC or ET can't remember
Clexane 20mg once a day until 12 weeks
Cyclogest suppositories until 12 weeks 
I wasn't on steroids as the Chicago tests were ok.

I think that was it. Will let you know if I remember anything else

How odd, I can see everyone else's numbers on their tickers but not Cat's  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

In my defence i did faff with my ticker the other day to make it look more "girlie" and the writing underneath is hard to see.  Will fix it when i get a chance later on tonight.

As for the rant - i am so with you on that.  On this cycle of IVF i didnt drink for three months before my treatment, during (and after obvioulsy!) and gave up ALL caffeine (which for me if you can appreciate is an addiction) plus obviously had to be human pin cushion for several weeks and suffer the mental consequences of such drugs and my hubby (who is a smoker of up to ten a day) could not give up for neither love nor money.  This has really upset me.  Its not like he smokes 60 a day or anything but all the things i gave up were hard for me too and even now when baby will be here shortly there are still no signs of him giving up but what can i do  

PS i even tried the sex ban thing and that didnt work either!

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello everyone

Sarah - i can totally sympathise with your rant. Over the last 5 years i have had to watch some of our "friends" (More like associates!!) fall pg at the drop of a hat, always by accident and 2 of those girls very young, 19 & 20 and had to watch one of them continue to drink Blue WKD every friday night, and the other one smoked 40 a day - yes 40 a day, and continually drank red bull & vodkas throughout her pg, with the only excuse being " i crave red bull and vodkas when im pg".  Bulls**t!!  

It drives me insane to think of all the people on here who long to be pg, and those inconsiderate stupid chavs dont give a s**t about the effect on their babies.  And then having to walk past all the "vicky pollard types" outside the W&C, all chain smoking whilst heavily pg.   I stopped drinking weeks before i began down regging - gave up caffine & junk food completely, and drank so much water im sure i could hold more than a camel!  aaarrrggghhh..  OK Rant over now.

Sarah, i also cant see the numbers on cats tickers - i thought it was my compooter!!  

Anna - how exciting that your moving house - have you been & viewed any houses yet. i always think thats the best bit - i love looking round other peoples houses.  Ooops that makes me sound really nosey!!   

Cat - cant believe how time is flying for you, have you got everything you need for the baby yet or do you still have loads to buy?  I tried everything to get my DH to quit smoking, every sneakyt trick in the book and none of it worked. He only stopped when he said "he was ready to stop and he was mentally ready to do it in his head and not when i nagged him".  But we did discover a very big difference in his SA tests. The one done after quitting smoking his count went up by 25 million!! ( not that would have helped us in any way - but it made him feel like superman!!)    

Caz - hows things with you, have you got any appointments soon.
readie - Good luck for your next cycle      

Nothing to report from me - i spent the weekend trying clothes on from my wardrobe and im delighted to say that most of it doesnt fit already so its been vaccum packed and put in the loft. My drawers look a bit empty now, but my blooming marvelous and Crave Catalogues should be here this week.
Spent the weekend reading my new books too - One is very informative (and a bit hard going in places)but tells me all i need to know, and the other one isnt quite so deep, but it is soooo funny the way its written - im laughing out loud at most of it!   

Got my first midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon so im loking forward to that.

Best go everyone im gonna chuck again ( sorry - tmi!)

S
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooh, just noticed ive become a senior member and ive got 4 stars!!

Does that mean im a chatterbox       LIKE YOU LOT!!  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Yep-it means you're officially a chatterbox Scooby.

I hope I didn't wind everyone up or stress anyone out with my rant. I don't know about you but I feel better for it though!  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone              

Doesn't the sun make you feel so much better!   saying that i haven't been out in it much today,decided to have a clean out in the kitchen cupboards,then one thing leads to another and before you no it the days gone!  DP will have a good moan when he gets home cos he wont be able to find anything 
Anyway hope everyone is well, i totally agree with you all about the smoking while preg thing it gets me sooo mad, i am trying to give up at the mo (again)I managed it for a few weeks but the evil weed got the better of me, i so much want to be a non smoker and would never smoke if i found out i was pregnant, i think deep down all these years Ive been waiting for the BFP to kick me into touch and force me to stop! i no that sounds really weak and i now no i will have to be stronger and just do it, but when i get down and fed i give in and have one  , I have started eating alot healthier and cut out alcohol in preparation for treatment so the only thing left is the ciggies!(watch this space) i am determind to do it once and for all, i smoke about 4 - 5 a day so it shouldn't be too hard, thats what i am going to tell myself anyway! Is anyone else on here a smoker or ex that has any tips ? (please!!!), So glad someone brought up the smoking topic it has prompted me into doing something about it,think i will get some patches on Thursday and start then as i don't smoke at work anyway and it will give me a better chance lol (i hope! ) i will keep you posted, fingers crossed for me.

Anyway best go do something for t as DP has just arrived home 
love to all
Caz xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Caz

This board may help you re giving up smoking...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya all lovely hull ladies 
Anna beautifull pic of izzy she is lush !!!! she reminds me of Sophia when she was younger 
good luck on selling your house hope you find the house of your dreams very soon 

i agree with what you have all said about smoking whilst preg grrrrrrrrrr
i used to walk with my head down going into w & c hos with dh gripping my hand willing me not to say anything to them 
most of my friend smoke and did whilst having there babys they just said its too hard to stop you dont understand whats its like not smoking !!!!! i could have slapped them around the chops 
i know it must be hard as it is an addiction but you have to think of the little one growing inside you dont you oh well i best stop now or i will be going on for a long time lol

i dont have much news sophia has 6 teeth now woooooooooo lol and a little minx she is really talking now and sooooooooo funny 
we go on holiday on sat for 2 wks so wont be around i am all packed already lol 
this is our 1st family holiday something i have waited for a long time i just cant wait i am like a little kid 

love to all 
vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Feel so much better. Don't know whether it's the sun or the good rant I had yesterday.
Might go to the park today so if anyone's in pearson park today come and say hello. My nanna lives in the park so I always pop in and I can guarantee I'll get well fed! She's one of those nannas that is constantly forcing food into you. Not that I complain!

Anyway...what topic can we rant about today?  
Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

cant think of anything to rant about but annoyed that i am at work and the sun is shining outside.  

Just had a massive sausage sarnie from cooplands now worrying about the weigh in at the antenatal clinic.  i swear Libby will come out looking like a sausage!!!

Fingers crossed they will talk to me today about her coming out the sunroof!

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks alot Natasha i will give it a look  

caz xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello girlies!!

Felt much better for my rant yesterday too....!!  Dont feel like ranting today its too sunny and nice!!  

Caz - im an ex smoker ( i know - theres nothing worse than an ex smoker!!   ) I quit when we started ttc years ago, and just generally weaned myself off, keeping all the ciggy money i used to spend in a seperate jar. I used to use it to treat myself to "me" things with it. and my SIL quit at the same time as me so we had each other for moral support!. But DH used patches when he quit after xmas. He smoked alot of baccy, and bought patches, but the 1st stage ones are really strong and made him sick so beware if you only smoke a few, some of the lower patches might be better.  and a word of warning from my DH - Dont buy the gum - it tastes like you are chewing an ashtray!!   Just chew alot of normal everyday nice chewing gum instead!

Best go i need to get ready for my midwife appointment.

s
xx

Vee - where are you going on your hols - anywhere abroad of sticking to the good old uk?


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Or Scooby thanks alot for that (thought everyone would hate me when i said i was a smoker)  
but i am determind to be a non smoker soon, thanks for the advice on the patches, i have given up once b 4 but didn't use them,this time i think i will. I agree with your DH on the gum ,i tried it last time and it made me sick!!
Natasha has also given me a link on here for smokers trying to quit and i have taken a look and think with all the support i will (AM!!) going to do it this time.

hope everyone is OK, enjoying the sunshine!,
I am dong a bit of gardening seen as it's so nice (just fighting with an over grown bush at the mo )  I'm not going to let it beat me !   trouble is I'm petrified of bees and wasps and they seem to love the bush I'm trying to chop!!!!
Well i best get back too it, rest over!
let us no how your midwife appointment goes scooby

Back in a bit (prob covered in bee stings!)  
bye for now 
Caz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Park was lovely until they closed the playground so they could clear the sewage from under the ground or something? Ok, now I feel another rant coming on...call me paranoid but why was it open in the first place? There were children playing on the ground!!! I certainly wouldn't have gone in if I knew there was still sewage left over from the floods!!

Caz-don't be silly we don't hate you for being a smoker. I really hope I didn't offend you in any way. See-I'm worrying that it's you that might hate me!
Totally with you on the wasp front-I'm petrified. We had a wasps nest a few months back and they kept coming into the house. I nearly had a nervous breakdown I tell you.

Scooby-good luck with your appointment

Cat-is it this week that you have an antenatal appointment? Hope you get things sorted cos it's not long is it.

Vee-wher are you going on your jollies?

Sunnie-any news?

Anna-you ok?

Hi everyone else

I'm at work tomorrow. Not looking forward to it as it's going to be warm and our ward is like an oven in the summer.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi Sarah.......Or Hun you didn't offend me i am totally with you on the smoking while pregnant thing, it's not something i would ever do, but i guess I'm not helping myself get preg by smoking so you have done me a big favour by bringing it up so thanks......  I am just hoping i can quit for good this time.
As for the wasps.... well i escaped them just...if anyone could have seen me in the garden they would have thought i was a mad women  cos everytime one came near me i ran round the garden screaming till i was sure it was gone    i felt totally stupid but couldn't help myself!  glad I'm not alone on this one, DP thinks I'm daft and tuts everytime i scream   probley because last time i did it i was cutting the grass and ran away from the wasp with the lawnmower still in my hand!! and went over the cable oops.......he was not impressed as it was new  
Shame about the park, fancy keeping it open, especially as its a place for young kids (and big) lol, you would have thought they would have put a notice up or something!

How did the midwife appointment go scooby?
Hello to everyone else 

Caz xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Sarah - Im with you, the park shouldnt have been open in first place!  Stick to Little Monkey's next time!!  Thanks for your list of meds.

Caz - well done you on trying to stop.  I work with Heroin users and even they say the hardest thing to do is to give up smoking!  Hope we didnt offend you with our rant.  

Scooby - how did your appt go?  Hope it was fab.

Cat - Mmmm sausage sandwiches, Slimming World dont allow them tho so I will just imagine eating one!

Vee - where are you going on your hols?  Aw it will be magical hun.  Splish Splashing around with Sophia.  Have a fab time.

Well I took my five kids to Nottingham today!    Picked up our frozen embies and took them to Care.  I sat in the back with them making sure they were ok!  So strange.  And defo one to tell them in later years!

Lots of love to everyone

Anna xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening

Anna-are you having all of your treatment at Nottingham now? Do you have to go for daily scans like I did? You'll be sick of seeing that motorway but it will be so worth it when you get that lovely bfp.I can recommend a fab hotel that we stayed in after my EC. There was no way I could have survived the journey home.Mind you, we never ventured out of the room when we came back from the hospital-the staff must have thought we were sex maniacs or something! Little did they know I was zonked after my sedation. When are you starting treatment? Sorry, too many questions. 

Caz-I was in Brid once and this wasp kept buzzing around me so I had a tantrum and started crying! Well embarrassing, especially for DH. Did you get your bush trimmed? ( ahem )  

Off to see if there's anything on the telly
Sarah x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
we are going to majorca (alcudia) flying from humberside which is fab 

hiya Anna glad you got your babies to notts ok your going to have some great stories to tell your little one(s) ond day 

oh sarah i dont think the park should have been open either esp if its all contaminated water 
dosnt make you feel great knowing does it grrrrrr 

well just a quick post from me 
take care all 
luv vee xxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah - yeah will be having all treatment at Notts now.  Just because Hull cant/dont/wont prescribe clexane etc.  And I think 6 attempts there is plenty enough!  We got stuck in traffic coming back today - what a nightmare.  Going to try and look into staying at scans/tests and defo EC.  I usually puke!  Did your DH go into EC room with you?  I dont sedate well and can remember almost everything from my EC's and DP is really good at distracting me however I heard you have to go in alone?  How many times did you go in for scans - if you can remember?

I will be DRing next AF.  I was gonna keep it a secret but I cant!

Ooooh Vee - I love Majorca.  Lovely place.  And Humberside flights are fab!  Cant believe you are packed and ready to go!  Bless ya.  Ms Organised!

Love

A x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Anna you do make me laugh.  I am sure your embies will be very at home in Nottingham until you are ready to rehome them yourself.

Well i have had my antenatal appointment again withMr Lindow today and for once i actually feel better!  Talked about how i had been and then he went through what the chances of taking baby home are at 24 weeks right through to 32 weeks, 24 weeks being 5% and 32 weeks being 95% which is only 3% less than if i were to go full term  So I am going to try and push myself and get myself to 32 weeks no matter how much pain i am in!!

I also mentioned about antenatal classes and i had to speak to the midwife about that.  She said I probably wont be able to do them because all the spaces between now and then are full booked up with women going to full term and due in september and they cant squeeze me in.  She said at the hospital i can have as much one to one info from the midwives there about nappy changes, baths and general care etc.

Also talked about the c-section and know what i am doing on that count now and feel a lot better about it.

They asked me to give up work from next week but i dont want to do that, not for money reasons its just that hubby is still working away monday to friday and i couldnt bear being in the house all day and night on my own.

Scooby - how did you get on with your midwife appointment hun??  That first one is very exciting!!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

My DH wasn't allowed to be with me when I had EC which totally freaked me out. But, they give you temazepam beforehand and it really relaxed me. They also gave me IV pethidine during the procedure and they put some local medication on your cervix which numbs it. I can honestly say that I was fine and the staff were so lovely and I never felt a thing.
I'm the same as you- during all of my ECs I have never once nodded off with the sedation-too frightened I miss something! Love that feeling when the drug goes in though-oops shouldn't say that to you  
Were the staff at Hull ok when you told them? They'll be so pleased when you take your bubba in to see them.
As for scans-I don't down reg easy so had to go back a few times cos I wasn't ready. Think I went for stimming scans every other day ( this includes weekends). During the last few days of stims I went every day. They take your blood every time you go then you ring them later on and they tell you to increase/decrease your stimming dose.
This is going to be the one for you. I just know it is.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow Cat...I can hear the relief in your post.  Bless you, I too have to be informed about everything so that I feel comfy.  I am not an 'ignorance is bliss' person but so wish I was at times.  Little Libby will be just fine...cant wait for the pics!

I understand too about the work thing.  How about going p/t?  Or are you already p/t?  What about going to a local Mother and Baby group ahead of Libby arriving?  You could make some friends and perhaps learn the essentials?  I am very at ease with other peoples babies however I think when I get my own I will be a right panicker!

Glad all was fine

Sarah, isnt is funny how there are similarities between us and our IVF journey.  And you went to Notts on your 7th go and got your little princess.  I really hope you are right.  You are an inspiration to me and from first noticing your post ages ago and PMing you I have you in mind everytime it gets too much.  Im going to take time off sick to accommodate all the scans.  I never have time off and even take leave for hospital and doctors appointments and want to be stress free for this cycle.  No doubt I will be badgering you with more questions over the coming weeks!

Love

A x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

We were on page 2 again!    

Hope everyones ok. just a quickie today as ive not been very well.  ive had severe AF type pains all afternoon, they were so bad i had to go to bed for a couple of hours.  Think its just everything stretching, and ive got alot of scar tissue inside me that i guess needs to stretch too, so im hoping its just that   Bit scary though. 

midwife was good yesterday, just bombarded me with info and ive got my official "booking in" appointment on the 15th.  Also i have to think about where i would like to have the babies, Brid is a definate no, they wont do it, its Scarborough or Hull.  Scarborough is closer for us 20-25 mins, but have heard alot of bad reports about scarborough Maternity ward being under staffed and you are left on your own ALOT. there was an article in our local paper not so long back about a lady who had her first child, was completely on her own up until the last minute, and once the baby was born, was handed some water and some cloths and asked to clean herself up as they were busy!!   Thats kinda put me off a bit to say the least!!  DH would prefer us to go to Hull W&C, as he was impressed with it, and its very clean. ( i had my tubal op there last year), but it takes us about an hour and 20 mins to get there!  

Also have to decide what tests to have done.  She said the Nuchal scan  ( is that right?) is where they take fluid from the babies, but with it being invasive there is a risk of miscarriage.  Dont know what to do really, i love them already and cant even think about not having one or both of them now, and dont know whether or not have that test done. So much to think about!!

Anyway, im going to lay down again, my tummy hurting again  

s
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

think the nuchal scan is an ultrasound where they test how much fluid is at the back of the head which can be an indication of things like downs syndrome.  I think they do it at about 13/14 weeks but ther NHS round here dont fund it you have to go private if you want it.  We wanted to have one done but got a few quotes and it was too expensive.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Scooby hope you feel better soon.
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all
Phew...we were nearly on page 2 again.
Just a quickie as I'm at work tonight so going to get my head down once the little one goes to bed.
We took her to nursery yesterday for a trial run from 9.30-12. When we went to pick her up she was asleep in a cot and had been asleep since 10.30!! What a waste of money!! She didn't even have any dinner there because she was such a lazy so and so.
Anyway, just wanted to wish my little princess a happy 9 month birthday. I always feel emotional when she gets a month older. It goes so fast.

Hope everyone is well and not working too hard.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy 9 Month Birthday Sophie Sleepy Head!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Anna

Don't get me wrong I'm definitely not complaining about the fact that she likes her sleep!( touch wood).
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

what a horrible day i have had.

I woke during the night bleeding (quite a bit sorry i TMI!) so rang the midwives at  this morning and went to the antenatal day unit at HRI.  They kept me waiting for ages before i saw the midwife and then i had to wait ages for the doctor on call to come and look at me.  Had an internal and she said she couldnt see anything!!!  Then they told me to go and get some lunch while they tried to get me a scan so i came back an hour later and they said they cant fit me in til tomorrow at 10:15 so have spent all day worrying and probably wont have any sleep tonight.  Libby has been moving all day so i hope she is ok and i dont have any pain but i am still spotting.

Its too early for things to be going wrong!!

Catx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Cat you poor thing.  What a fright.

I am just that Libby is just fine and will be just fine.  My friend had bleeding late in pregnancy and thought the worst but it was a cervical erosion...it actually always happened after they had had sex.

Thinking of you and hope the scan goes well.

Love

Anna xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all i have just been for my scan and anna you were right it must have been cervical erosion or something like that because everything was fine and no cause for the bleeding was seen.

Libby was sucking her thumb - how cute!

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

Just seen your post-my word, I think you're going to have your hands full with little Libby-what a tinker again. Do you think she's vain and like's having her photo taken  
Seriously, I'm glad all is ok you must have been frantic.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

You are right - i think she will be attention seeker/drama queen/both!!!!

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

So chuffed everything is ok.  

xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening ladies,

I have a very special announcement to make! (How excited am I?!)....

Jo (Sunnie) has given birth to a gorgeous baby girl today. She was born at 4pm and weighed 7lb 7oz, has blonde hair, big eyes and big lips!​
Welcome to the world Isabella Summer. And congratulations to Jo and Simon...dreams do come true.​
    ​
Much love

Anna xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

awwww gosh

CONGRATULATIONS JO AND SUNNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How wonderful.

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oooh...got that excited I posted it before I'd finished!

Massive congratulations Sunnie and Simon on the birth of your precious little girl. Enjoy every minute of her. Well done you! Can't wait to see some piccies. 
Another girl on the Hull thread eh?  
So pleased for you
Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

congrats sunnie!!

Hi all, wow its hot here we had a bbq yesterday for Glenns birthday (my dp) then Morgan decided that she wanted the pool out today and thats what we have been doing all day, tidying the garden and filling the pool, its a 12 footer and takes a day to fill!
anyway, hows things with everyone? good i hope......its a while since i have been here again! i keep saying i will post more but i have been so busy, i will try harder and post more.x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Wow it was hot yesterday! There's no pleasing me is there -I was moaning about the rain a while back. 
Didn't get a wink of sleep because I was scared that Sophie would overheat or something. Her room is really warm.
Nice to hear from you Rach-did you get the pool filled or are you still doing it   Hope you're not on a water meter.
Sunnie-how was your first day with your little princess? Can you believe she's yours yet? Not that you'll be reading this of course.
See you later..housework's calling
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulatons sunnie!!!  I didnt realise you would be having her so soon!!  

I love the name - its gorgeous.

Well another monday morning - i am soooooo hot and think i am the only one who doesn't want it to be hot and sunny.  I am counting the days down to my maternity leave at the end of the month.  I am finding it so hard to sleep and staying awake is even harder!

cat xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Sunnie and Simon - well done guys .  
Isabella Summer is a beautiful name! 
Love to all three of you
Readie
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry ive been missing for a few days, ive felt really poo, but have been trying to tidy the spare room out....  but im feeling alot better this week.  We went to Hull yesterday to get some maternity trousers, it was so quiet everywhere, i think everyone had gone to brid for the day cos it was heaving there. We had icecream sundaes at Baskin Robbins and then had a sneak peek in mothercare & babies R Us at baby things. didnt buy anything, just looked & touched, but its the first time i managed to get DH near a baby shop - he is now worrying about the price of everything.  I had to reassure him that things dont cost that much on the T'internet!!  He did cheer up  when i said i would be ordering all the furniture flat packed and he would be required to assemble it all. What is it with men & flat pack stuff??!! 

Sunnie & Simon - - 
[fly] Congratulations!!!!!!! [/fly]
What a beautiful name, i cant wait till we can see some piccies!!

Cat - so much has happened since i posted last - how are you feeling now, you had a right scare last week , hope everythings ok now.

Sarah - happy 9 months to sophie for last week!

Rach - hows the pool? Is it full yet?! 

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

scooby i cant believe you are nearly 11 weeks already??  Where does time go??  Have you got a scan date through for your dating scan yet.

Are you showing then already with there being two in there??  My jeans were too tight at 10 weeks and i bought my maternity stuff then.  I bought a few nice things from mothercare (v.pricy) and next (quite reasonable) but the rest i have bought in the sale from new look or got off ebay.  I got some brand new stuff off ebay with tags for £5 so its worth a look. 

cat x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I know i cant believe im nearly 11 weeks!!

I havent been able to fit into my jeans for a while now, i seemed to lose my waist over night  
I have got abit of a belly, and it must be babies cos im struggling to eat still. By Late afternoon/evening i seem to be twice the size i was when i got up!! I havent been to the pub or seen any of my friends for weeks cos as soon as they see me they will be able to tell. I just want my 12 wk scan then i can go public and stop living like a hermit!!

We went to dorothy Perkins yeaterday, and theyre having a massive sale, and there was 2 or 3 rails of maternity  Buy one get one free, so i got some combats, some cropped combats and a pair of quite smart cropped linen trousers, and invested in a pair of maternity jeans which look like normal jeans.  Then just got a few cheap tops from MKone. Most maternity stuff isnt really "me" so im going to try buying normal high street stuff just in bigger sizes for as long as i can. ( plus its cheaper like that!) Ive been browsing ebay for a while, were going to get most of the babys stuff off there, so i might treat myself to some maternity clothes too!! 

I met the midwife last week, but tbh, Brid hospital isnt very good, i dont even get my booking in appointment until the 15th, and i'll be 12 wks by then, so im not sure if i will get my scan before that date or not.   Brid maternity unit is going to be closed down i think next year, and theres hardly any staff there anyway - We have already decided we want to have to babies at Hull W&C, as the hospital is very clean and modern and i feel i would be in safer hands there!!

S
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, well the pool is full (thank god) awwww sunnie how are you coping? are you getting any sleep? i bet she is gorgeous, have you posted any pics yet?? cant wait to see her! hows everyone else? good i hope.
Scooby, it flies by doesnt it! how hot as it been hey? i have got the big fan on im that hot, i am really trying not to complain out loud cos i would rather not have the rain but when its hot you always hear people moaning about the heat dont you...lol
right thats enough waffling from me for now, catch you later.xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

oh no page 2!!

How is everyone - sunnie are you home yet.  Mind you you probably will have your hands full for a bit and not have time to chat!

I think i am the only one sick of the hot weather.  i have nothing suitable to wear and my office is boiling boo hoo.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning Cat

How are you? Is Libby behaving?
I don't like the hot weather when I'm at work because it's so hot-it makes me twice as knackered than usual. I'm at work tonight and it doesn't even cool down on a night where I am. I remember being pregnant in the summer-phew! Don't envy you all with that.
Hi everyone have a nice day.
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi sarah

yes libby has been behaving since last week.  she is moving around a lot but that makes me feel happier knowing she is ok in there!

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Evening everyone

Hope you are all well.

Cat glad to hear Libby is being a good girl!

Sarah I hate the hot weather when I am at work too!  I just wanna be out there chilling!

Well I had a ball shopping for pink things for Sunnie!  Got a really cute little pink outfit from Next.  People have no excuse to dress their children as tramps!  I see so many people dragging their kids around with mucky torn clothes and they are so cheap from Next, Asda, Matalan, Boots - its blood brilliant!

Hope you are all ok

Love

Anna x

PS Very excited today cos DP has booked for us to go to a gorge cottage in Richmond not this Saturday but next! It even has a flat screen tv facing the bath so I am gonna be laid in there for hours!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie-was at work last night and there tonight. Hope you are all ok.
Anna-the cottage sounds fab. I'm not jealous honest    You'll be like a prune by the time you get out of that bath! Have you heard from Sunnie?
The clothes in Next are gorgeous ( and very addictive) you're right-there's no excuse to have an untidy child.

By the way-have we scared off Caz and Sally? 
Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

well i am jealous of the cottage sarah even if you are not!!!

I am having a really stressful day at work.  only 3 weeks to go after this week and then i will be putting my feet up!

Cat x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello!

You lucky thing Cat - 3 more weeks and no more work just your beautiful daughter to look forward to!  Now that is when the work really begins!  And no tea breaks!  Soooooooooooooo envious!  You know where I am if you need a babysitter hehe.

Sarah hope the night shift goes ok.  You poor thing.  I am tired just thinking about it!  

Well I am off work tomorrow but there on Saturday so tonight I am going to have a BBQ and cool bottle of corona with DP!  Cant wait!

Sarah got the protocol through from Care today.  How thorough?!  Absolutely brilliant to have a day by day guide and you even sign each day so you know you have done your jab etc.  Not that I could forget having a needle in me!

Not heard from Sunnie yet.  Bet she is too busy gazing at Izzy to contact anyone at all!  I would be exactly the same!

To everyone else WHERE ARE YOU!!!!


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

We went for the clinic appointment yesterday and I start DR tonight (first scan on the 24th).  Will Young was playing in the reception area so thankfully no Dildo-Rail!  I'm looking forward to getting going again and doing something proactive....although I am hoping the ovulation tests I have done this month (for the first time  ) will have produced a natural miracle.  I will be sooo mad (but in a good way) if by using a HOK I got pregnant - surely we can't have been doing 'it' at the wrong time every month for the last 4 years    Anyway fingers crossed.

Not long now Cat.. I bet you must be getting really excited.  Libby will be here in no time.  

Anna - thanks for the PM.  I also went shopping for a pressie for Sunnie yesterday.  Although the gift of a baby (boy or girl) would make our dreams come true, I think I am secretly hoping for a little girl.  All the clothes are so gorgeous.

Sarah - I hope Sophie is enjoying nursery and making friends (and not still using the time to catch up on her beauty sleep).  

Hello to everyone else!

Readie
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!  

Sorry ive ben missing for a while, my flippin compooter keeps playing up, it wont connect to the internet!!  It only works when it feels like it!! grrr!!   

Glad every one is ok 
Anna - im jealous, laying in the bath watching tv sounds lovely!! I bet you are really looking forward to your weekend away!!

Cat - not long now to go till you get to put your feet up.  Make the most of it!!If only for a few short weeks!! ( im making to most of getting out of bed at 8am, and lounging round watching TV - i wont be able to do it this time next year!!)

Sarah - hope you and sophie are ok & enjoying the sunshine!!  

Sunnie - come on - put a piccie on!!!! Let us see how gorgeous she is!!

Readie - Good luck for this cycle, were thinking of you hun    

I finally got my 12 week scan date through - next friday morning at 10.45.  It cant come soon enough - im starting to look rather big!!  Its our village gala this weekend and its a tradition that we all go, but theres no way i can go to this one - my belly is too obvious now and im not ready to go public yet till after the scan.  Ive got my scan next friday in the morning then i pick my new car up in the afternoon, ive got one of those mitsubishi Warrior pickups ( plenty of room in the back for a double pram!! ) I will just have to get used to driving it round, its a bit big, and the indicator is on the wrong side - i kept putting the windscreen wipers on when i went round a corner!!   

where are caz & sally ?!  Hope we havent scared you away  

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi 

Scooby - my DH used to have a Mitsubishi and the indicators and windscreen wipers are a bit of an issue until you get used to them!  I had a few moments when things were flashing, swiping and even squirting at the same time  .  Can't wait to see your next scan picture - the first photo is amazing (I keep looking at it and secretly dreaming  ) but it will be good to see how much they have grown.

Anna - the cottage holiday sounds like the perfect way to relax before your next try.

Well abit bored at work today - would much rather be at home in the garden, but it will soon be the weekend. 

Readie
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Back in the land of the living ( although I look like I've been dug up ). 
Scooby and Readie your posts made me laugh about the windscreen wipers. I would find that really confusing.
Scooby-can't wait to see your next scan pics like Readie said your first pic is amazing and clear. Was looking at mine the other day and it wasn't half as clear as yours. You'll be so shocked at what a difference a few weeks make.

Readie-so glad you're starting treatment again. Wishing you tons of   .Don't worry you'll be showing off your own scan pics soon.

Anna-It amused me when I got my protocol and I had to sign it when I had my jabs-yeah like I was going to forget to do them. How are you feeling? I know it sounds daft but I started to class my cycle at Care as my first cycle and thought of it as a new start. I even started thinking positive again and I still think that this helped my body relax a bit more. Care call it your 1st attempt too.- I was a bit miffed though when Care kept saying you lucky thing getting a bfp on your 1st cycle -yeah and the b***dy rest! We'll be with you all the way as always.

Cat-not long now. Make sure you have some 'me' time- go out for lunch, have lots of long baths, read a book- there'll be none of that soon. Who cares though-you'll have your beautiful little girl. 

Sunnie-dying to see some pics. 

Hi everyone else-I think Vee's on her jollies the lucky thing 
Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Sarah

I couldnt believe the difference between the clinics.  The protocol is fab - day by day on what to do.  The drugs arrived this morning.  OMG.  Had their own little cool packs and everything!!!  Needles are a lot different to what I am used to, they are ready made.  

I am going to treat this as a first fresh cycle.  After all lots of things different in it and tons of drugs to take.  PMA!  Gimme my BFP!

Scooby car sound lovely...if a little confusing.

Readie hope your jab went well!

Lots of love to everyonexxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi All  

I know i have been away for a bit, but am back now LOL!! 

Don't no if you remember but last time i posted i was wanting to give up smoking!!........ Well i am on day 8 now, and really proud of myself........if you can't tell   
I have been posting like mad on the"giving up smoking" thread this last week,and had some great support.
Think there is everything you need here on FF don't no what I'd do without it  

Well i hope everyone is doing ok, i need to read back through the recent posts to catch up with what you have all been up to, but just wanted to say  in the mean time.

Scooby...... We finally got funding!!!  so should be able to start shortly   we just have to wait for blood results to come back and then hopefully will be able to start on my next AF in september, i am so pleased LOL

Right I'd best catch up on what you have all been up to ,will be back in a bit.

Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Caz - well done on giving up the ciggies!!! Ive been there myself so i know how hard it is!! 8 days is brilliant, keep it up!! 
and hooray for the funding!!! I bet you cant wait to get started!! Roll on AF!!  I know when your waiting to start treatment its the only time you cant wait for it to arrive! 

anna - lots of       for your fresh start, ive got everything crossed for you.
Sounds like the new clinic is very different to hull - drugs in their own little cool bags -  no more brown paper bags for you!!

Readie - hope your first injection went ok.  

Hi to everyone else.  
My DH is starting the patio tomorrow afternoon, hes borrowed a mini digger to dig the old concrete paths up with . Ill have to keep an eye on him - i know what hes like on those - i'll have no garden left!!  so if i dont post for a few days its cos im supervising!!!   

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz well done you on giving up the ciggies. I've never smoked but I can appreciate how hard it must be. We were worried that we'd scared you off! Good news about the funding.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Me and DH have a rare weekend off together so I'm writing him a list of jobs to do. Might have a barbie but it's a bit dull at the minute.
Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

PAGE 2 AGAIN!!  

Hope everyones ok & had a nice weekend in the sunshine!!

My house is still standing after having the digger for the weekend. Although my garden is now a muddy mess    i had a little go on the digger, but after i nearly knocked DH over with the digger bucket, i was sent back to tea making duties!!       

I thought my sickness was wearing off last week, but i think my body was just saving it all up for this week. Lost my voice yesterday through all the chucking. Its the most peace DH has had in ages!!  

Anyway im off to do the ironing now i havent done any for a week so you can imagine how big the pile is!! 

Take care everyone!!

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

where is everyone??  

Aw bless scooby - but it wont be long until you stop feeling like that, a few more weeks tops.

Have you got another scan due in the next week or so??  You will be amazed how much they have grown.

I was really excited last night.  I was laid in bed and libby was having her usual gymnastic session as i was trying to sleep and i decided to try and "play" with her.  Wherever she kicked me i would press with my fingers and she would try and push back on my fingers really heard wherever i moved my fingers and she is really strong!!!  She played the game for nearly fifteen minutes and then went to sleep.  

I cant wait to meet her now.  I want to know what she looks like, what colour hair she has etc.  I am so impatient!

I havent done any ironing either.  Yesterday morning we were supposed to be going on for the day but we came downstairs to find a flood in the living room - the aquarium had cracked somehow and water was everywhere so it was a mad rush to save our fishies!!!  managed to get them all safe and sound in our friends tank but ours is ruined so thats 250 down the pan!

cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

Quiet isn't it?

I'm bored because DH is on call and has had to go into work and it's saying something when even I can't find anything on the telly-I'll watch any old rubbish!

Scooby-take it easy never mind driving diggers in your condition!

Cat-feeling them move is amazing isn't it. I used to like cuddling DH from behind and she used to kick him like mad.The 5am hiccups drove me mad though. 

Hope everyone is ok
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

The DR injections are ongoing and I've only managed to give myself a small bruise this time. I hope your injections are going ok Anna.

I don't know whether any of you are aware of this programme (I have done a search on this site and there are various references to it within threads) but my Mum sent me through an article on the Foresight Preconception programme. I just wondered whether any one had done it and how they rated it?

The web address is www.foresight-preconception.org.uk

If anyone is interested in the article, then let me know and I will email/pm it through to them.

Hope everyone is ok.
Love
Readie
x

/links


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Readie

Never heard of the programme before so can't help you but it sounds interesting. Might have a look when I've got more time. Glad you've started cycling again. Sounds like you're becoming an expert on the nasty jabs.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Readie - good luck with your cycle we are all behind you 100%  - same to you anna.  When you both get your BFP's you will totally forget about what you went through to get there - i can barely remember the injections now which is probably a good thing!!

Sarah - how do you differentiate between kicks and hiccups??  Also, there doesnt seem to be any sort of daily pattern emerging.  Does that mean it will be difficult to get her into a routine??  The other day i was worried she had got stuck because for two whole days she only kicked me in one place and never anywhere else.  Hubby thought it was hilarious!!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Oh my  . Glad I'm at work tomorrow if it's going to be like this again.
Cat- the hiccups were just like..erm..hiccups-I can't really describe them-just constant twitches whereas the kicking was more irregular. They always happened at exactly the same time every morning.
I definitely think that I used to squash her because she would go mad if I was laid a certain way for so long. I'm sure she used to get stuck as well.
Don't worry it has nothing to do with her routine when she's born.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi ladies, Caz...WELL DONE!! thats fab news about the stopping smoking, i know where you are coming from as i did the same last October (my diary should be about somewhere) and i have still stayed stopped! it was the first time i ever tried and the best thing i ever did!
Readie...i am soo crossing my fingers for you hun.x 
Scooby... it should stop soon, dont forget you have two in there so your hormone level will be through the roof!
hiya to everyone else (((( wave))))...right i am going to try and go to bed now, with any luck i might sleep (she crosses her fingers) i have been having problems sleeping cos of heartburn and an overactive wrigglebum!

                                                                      night all.......xrachx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Rach i totally understand what you are going through!  As soon as I lay on my left side and get all snuggled in, she wakes up and practices what i can only describe as karate!!  Have only had heartburn once and i dont think it was proper heartburn it was just acid in my mouth if i bent over.  Can you not have some gaviscon or something??

Had another antenatal clinic appointment with Mr Lindow yesterday.  I had protein in my urine again and my blood pressure has gone right up, but its the upper end of normal rather than the lower side that it was before.  They didnt seem concerned about this. 

I have to have another scan in three weeks to check baby is growing properly although i have no doubt she is as when he measured my bump with the tape measure i measured 28 weeks!  So....... dont have to go back to the clinic for three whole weeks which is fantastic!


cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

Just a quickie.Work was mental-I had to get 9 patients in and had only 1 bed.  . I think they need to start introducing bunk beds  .
Did anyone just watch traffic cops-it was in Hull. Hmmm...there were a lot of chavs about weren't they? 
Anyway hope you are all ok.
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Cat - hope your blood pressure comes down soon.  sound like libby will be a black belt in Karate by the time she is born!! 

Readie & Anna     Hows the injections going?

Caz - how you doing stopping smoking? Were all thinking of you - know how hard it is!!

Well, i had my first proper midwife appointment yesterday, my "booking in" appointment. Got my freebie bag!!! woo hoo!! lots of things to read about though - that will keep me busy for a while!!  I also told them i wanted to have them at Hull W&C, which they said was fine, they were going to speak to them for me. I still get to have some of my midwife appointments at brid, but when i have to see a specialist i will have to go to Hull, but i dont care, i feel in much safer hands at hull.
I have got my 12 week scan tomorrow morning. Hooray!!    it feels like such a milestone, i cant wait to see them again.  Also i asked about a nuchal fold translucency scan, as i cant bear the thought of any "risky" tests being done, we are having to pay to have it done privately at Leeds, and its 190 quid, but i think it will be money well spent.  Im a real worrier, and i want to be able to enjoy what will be my only pregnancy, i dont want to be worrying for the next 6 months, so were having that done on Tuesday, so i get to see my babies twice in 5 days!!    
Not been doing any more digger work - the garden now resembles glastonbury on the last day  , so we have invested in a nintendo wii to occupy us till the garden is finished.  Think i might go and play a spot of wii golf now!!       Although my dog is really not sure what we are doing running round the living room waving remotes around our heads!!!!!! 

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Scooby-can't wait to see your next piccies. They will look like proper little babies now. It's madness that Hull doesn't do the nuchal scan isn't it? I didn't realise you could get them privately because I'd have done the same as you. It's good that you get to have them at Hull.

Well I'm feeling paranoid today. Sophie keeps waving at me and trying to say 'bye bye'. There's nothing like that feeling of being wanted is there?  

Have a nice day everyone
Sarah x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everybody

Thank you for all your congratulations messages and thank you Anna for posting our wonderful news. Hope everyone is well - sorry have not had time to catch up on everyones news but will try and do so.  We are so in love with our baby girl - feeling sleep deprived but loving every second with her. She arrived 10 days early and took us by surprise -I went from no contractions to 3 every 10 minutes within the space of about 2 hours - no staying at home for a day here! That was on the Friday night at about 11.30 and she arrived on Saturday at 4pm. Can't believe she is 2 weeks old tomorrow - the time has flown and DH is back at work on Monday.  Feeling slightly nervous to be left alone as he has been so fantastic - he's been chief nappy changer whilst I have been pretty much a feeding machine  . The midwife that delivered her at Hull Royal was wonderful - am sure its normal to fall in love with the midwife that brings your baby into the world. I then transferred to Castle Hill the day after and stayed there for 2 nights - they were great and have a little more time to spend with you. Worth knowing you have that option I think.  Oh I can hear her so must dash off  

Lots of love Sunniexxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oh, sunnie she is abo****ely gorgeous!!    we have all been dying for you to put a picture on!!!
Im glad you had a good experience at Hull, im going to have mine there.

Hi everyone else !! Sorry i didnt post earlier, we went round family & friends yesterday to officially tell everyone and didnt get in till late. 

My 12 week scan went well, both babies are doing good and are a good size. One is still a bit smaller than the other, but only a couple of mm so they said theres nothing to worry about at all.  The scan lady said just from her "eyeballing" them, they both look fine, but the Nuchal on Tuesday will just confirm it.

One of them was very good and sat relatively still while she took pictures, but the other one - everytime she tried to do a picture, it rolled over and showed us its back!! Or at the crucial moment, did a somersalt and went upside down!!     So i got 6 pictures, but theres only 1 baby on each picture, so i'll try later to put them in my gallery thing, i'll let you know when ive done it.

Today is the first day that everyone knows and i no longer have to hide my growing bump. I was dying to go out in a t shirt - but its raining!!! so im going to have to put my big coat on that ive been hiding under for the past month!! Typical!!   

Hope everyones ok.

S
xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Some more pics of Izzy 



















10 mins after being born 









Hands - interestingly she has bent little fingers same as her mum!










Close up:


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sunnie your pics are ace!!!  They look professional - who took them  I can't wait to have pics done - i love the canvas wall art things that are out at the moment.  I want to fill our house!

Can you tell who she looks like yet? She has a pout to die for xx

Scooby - i am sure the sun will come out soon so you can wear your t shirts.  It must be a relief to get your 12 week scan done and know both your babies are fine.  I think its normal for one twin to be a bit bigger than the other.  Maybe that one implanted a day or two earlier or something or maybe its a boy!

Well I have decided to do one more week at work and then thats it.  I seem to be getting out of breath really easily and having a few dizzy spells so think the time has come to put my feet up.  Dont quite know what i will do with myself all day though.

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weekend.

love cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Oh Sunnie-she's beautiful-I'm all emotional! 
The first few weeks are hard hun but she will get herself into a routine with the feeding-it's just constant feeding at the moment isn't it? 
It's daunting when your DH goes back to work but you just learn to cope. Be prepared for your DH to be ringing home every 5 minutes to check up on her! ( my DH used to forget to ask how I was   )
Well done. You're doing a fantastic job by the look of her.
If there's anything I can help you with just let me know.

Scooby-you got those pics sorted yet?  

Cat-I think I've said before but do some stuff like read a book, have long baths etc and basically pamper yourself before bubba arrives. It's a bit scary though that you live in the town centre and will have lots of time on your hands  . All those baby clothes shops...

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh god dont mention the baby clothes shops.  Hubby has been working all weekend and i have been shopping!  I have managed to buy practical things this weekend though, cot sheets and bottles!  Libby already has a wardrobe bigger than mine and i am worried she wont wear it all.  I have taken your advice and not taken labels off anything just in case i can take stuff back.

Cat x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Sunnie - the pictures are gorgeous!!

Can i ask, how did you put pictures on your post? Ive been trying but i cant figure out how to do it!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

You're all very quiet I hope you are all ok?

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone hope your all well,

Sunnie don't think we have chatted before but just wanted to say   she is absolutely beautiful !! you must be so proud  

Hi scooby see you have had your 12 week scan (how time flies!) look forward to seeing the new pics, how you feeling at the mo has the morning sickness eased off any Hun? 
Think i read somewhere you had got yourself a new motor!! "warrior" wasn't it ?......cool, my sis has one too its fab, it will be ideal for you when the little ones arrive 
We are just waiting for our "group meet" thingy then we can get started, DP went this morning to do his sample LOL. 
I have still managed not to have a ciggi either (almost 3 weeks now) and no alcohol, i really hope it will help , do you have any tips on other stuff i could do ,did u take vitamins or anything, i have DP on them but i don't no what i should try??
Bet you have a lovely little bump to show off now too don't you! sooooo pleased for you scoob,
take care xx 

Readie and Anna good luck to you both i really hope you get the BFP, heres some positive energy to help you along            
Would love to hear about your experiences......good or bad   cos I'm about to start and not sure what to expect, good luck again girls  

xrachx how are you Hun, thanks for the encouragement with the smoking, i need all i can get!!  
actually I'm not finding it too bad only have the odd moments which are really hard but i am determind to stay off them,     take care  Hunnie xx

Hello to everyone else hope your all well xx

Well I'm just off to do a bit more (late) spring cleaning   ..... was well over due ,i have only just started this morning and already i have 2 bags for the charity shop!! feels so good to have a clear out though.

Will catch up in a bit 
bye for now 

Caz xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well done Caz on quitting smoking.  I have never smoked myself but i know people who have and a lot of them never managed three weeks so well done!

No cigs and no alcohol is even better.  Make sure you are taking the folic acid now you are ready to start your cycle.  I always bought the pregnacare as they have everything you need in them.  I also gave up caffeine this time on my cycle and i guess it helped because it worked..... and i did acupuncture.

3 more days at work ... yay!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Been away to Richmond for the weekend.  If you ever go for a romantic break then I highly recommend 2 South Row (very small but very luxurious and right in the heart of the village centre).  Had some lovely walks and attempted a bike ride but couldnt on those steep hills so cried like a girl instead!

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Anna-glad you're ok. I was getting worried that we hadn't heard from you. The weekend away sounds lovely. I had to laugh at you crying though-sorry! You're braver than me-I haven't been on a bike in years. Think I'd need stabilisers again.  
Anyway, I haven't really got anything interesting to say so bye for now.
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Sorry i havent been posting the last few days have been manic!!

I went for our Nuchal Scan at Leeds screening centre yesterday.  If anyone in the future is thinking about having a nuchal scan done i cant recommend that place enough. I got another 8 pictures - even clearer than the ones we had done the other day. One of them was yawning on the screen and the other one was waving its arm around like it was waving!! She said both babies were fine.  We didnt end up having the blood tests done as she said with it being twins they wouldnt be very accurate, the scan itself would be more accurate and paying for the blood tests would be a waste of money, so it only ended up costing £140. they measured the Nuchal Fold, the nose bone, measured the heart rates, and the rate of the blood flow into the liver. as i said before, very thorough, very informative, would defo recommend them to anyone.
Then we went to Ikea cos it was only down the road and bought 2 chests of drawers and some storage stuff for the babys room, and the cashier got all confused at the till and when i got in the car and checked the receipt, they hadnt charged us for a £75 chest or drawers!!  What a result!!     
We have ordered a new carpet for the babys room to be fitted next week, im getting so excited already!!
I have finished the horrible utrogestone pessarries, hurrah!! And i threw out the half bottle of buserelin that i had kept in the fridge "just in case". It  was quite a momentous moment for me, but none of my friends could see what the big deal was.  

Anyway enough of me waffling on - 
Caz - not long to go now      Well done on the evil ciggies - 3 weeks is brilliant - keep it up!!  I took the sanatogen prenatel vits ( only picked those cos they were on offer the day i went in to choose some - have stayed on them ever since) I gave up caffine & alcohol the day i started down regging, and just generally made sure i ate healthy got my 5 a day etc, drank 2 ltrs of water a day,( easy done when i was down reging - i seemed to spend the whole time sweating!!)    and 2 pints of milk a day when i was stimming.

Readie & anna - hows things going? 
Sarah, hows you doing?

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all  ...if anyones about,

God how windy is it out there tonight!!.......actually i love the sound of the wind and rain when i am tucked up inside in the warmth  .....i no i am a bit 

Hope everyones well, i have a bit of a headache tonight,thats three nights in a row....... not sure if it has anything to do with the nicotine patches i am using ? will have to check it out.

Anna- I have never been to Richmond, it sounds lovely!! so does a romantic weekend away  

Cat- thanks for the tips on stuff to do - i am taking the folic tablets already but nearly out of them so think i will give the pregnacare ago, i presume that has the folic in it too? i haven't given up the caffeine though but i usually swap between normal and decaffeinated, not that i drink coffee allday!!! 
Bet your looking forward to finishing work Hun,you can put your feet up for a bit before the little one arrives....how long have you got left to go ? (i cant see the writing on your ticker) xx

Scooby- you will have a whole album full of pics soon , how fab!! bet they are really amazing too.
£75!!!! you jammy bugger!!  (only jealous cos nothing like that ever happens to me) xx

Hi to everyone else i haven't mentioned,
Gonna go rest my weary head now.... feels like someone is banging it with a baseball bat!!!  .... 

night all

Caz xx xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-are you gradually changing to the smaller dose patches? I remember my mum had to do this every few weeks I think. I don't think you're meant to stay on the same dose patch for the whole time? Seriously well done though. 
I took the Sanatogen vitamins. I've spent a b***dy fortune in pills over the years! I allowed myself 2 cups of coffee a day and cut out alcohol. I never did acupuncture or anything.

Scooby-you worked out how to put those pics on yet? They'll be at school before we get to see them! I think it was a fluke that I got my pic on. Couldn't tell you how I did it.  

Have a nice day everyone
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

caz - My DH went onto patches when he quit, and the first stage ones were just too strong for him, they gave him headaches and made him feel dizzy and sick.  Cos i had bought a couple of boxes for him and didnt want to waste money, he literally cut them in half with a pair of scissors and wore half a patch, and he felt loads better. Check with a pharmasist or someone first though, they might be able to recommend a smaller dose patch.

Sarah - ive been trying to put the pics on my actual post like sunnie did but i cant for the life of me work it out. I havent got any pics with them both on the same pic cos there too big to squash up together, so i dont want to change my Avatar pic, cos it will only have one of them on and i dont want to be accused of favouritism towards one of them!!!      

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi girls!
I haven't had headache today.....woopee!!
I think its was something to do with my contact lenses (dodgy pair) I thought it was strange if it was the patches cos Ive been on them 3 weeks and been OK,i started on stage 2 cos i didn't use to smoke many a day, it says on the packet to stay on them for 6 weeks!!! then change to stage 3 (last one) for two weeks, when i went to see my GP about something else he said i don't need to stay on them that long it's just a way of them getting more money out of you!    he very kindly prescribed me a couple of weeks worth (saved me a fortune) so i will be going onto stage 3 after next week, then hopfully will be able to manage patch free!!   
Anyway i will stop waffling now......hope your all well.

Caz xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

What a wonderful sunny day!  At last.

Well I woke up to my worst nightmare!  DP is away.  I hate spiders.  I turned over and there was a squished spider so it had obviously been crawling over me in my sleep and I have either whacked it or rolled onto it.  I was physically sick.  I hate them so much.  Think I might sleep on the sofa tonight!!!

For all your pregnant ladies...I have just got my friends little boy a CD which sings his name in songs.  So cute!  It's from www.gettingpersonal.co.uk - have also ordered the calendars in past for weddings etc.  Really good site.

Caz well done on your quitting.  Excellent.

Scooby cant wait to see the pics!!

Cat you are a free woman now!!!  No more work...well not work work anyway.

Sarah how are you hun??

Love to everyone else...gotta dash cos got a colour on my hair and it needs rinsing off!  Get rid of those greys!

Anna x



/links


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening

Just a quickie. Been at work and am there tomorrow. Think I might go to bed after x-factor. Wow-I know how to live it up eh  
Anna-I totally DO NOT do spiders. Never mind being sick-I would have moved house! Omg you've got me checking everywhere cos DH is out.
I drove past Princes Ave on the way home and people were queing to get into the pubs-sorry but that's not for me. If I can't even lift my drink to my mouth then I'm not happy.
Anyway enjoy the bank holiday and spare a thought for me sweltering in that b***dy tower block.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

i bet everyone is out enjoying the bank holiday sunshine!! Hope your all ok & hving fun!!

Ive attempted to squeeze 2 pics onto my avatar, but i had to make them so small they havent come out very clear.  I'll try and mess with it a bit later on and see if i can make it any better.

I have made my first official baby purchase.... i know its naughty and its way too early, but ive bought a pram. I really wanted a side by side phil & teds, and one came up on ebay really cheap, and it was only in North Ferriby. I won it and collected it on friday. its soooooooo cool.  Its not at our house though, cos im quite superstitious so we left it in the pickup and took it straight to MILs house for her to look after for us.

Anna - good luck now youve started down regging        
PS. I checked the entire bed before getting in it last night after reading your post. I would have totally FREAKED OUT if i had a spider in the bed!!!  

Caz - Hope your still headache free!!

Cat - are you enjoying being at home all the time now?  Not long now for you!!

Sarah, i went to bed after x factor last night too, so your not the only one living it up on a saturday night   !! 

Readie - hows things going with you?      

Sunnie - how is your gorgeous little girl??

Hi everyone else, hope your all ok

S
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awww Scooby how cute are your twins!  Gorgeous!

Love to everyone else...just having a frantic tidy up before someone comes to view....apparently her son has tourettes which I actually know someone who has it and sympathise deeply but also get the giggles when they blurt stuff out!!!  Bless.

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope you have all enjoyed the BH weekend.  I have spent the entire day in my pyjamas today eating rubbish - bliss!

Yes I have finished work tomorrow.  Have arranged to meet my best mate tomorrow for lunch and a couple of other things planned for next week but most of all - lie ins!!!

Scooby - your pics are ace.  I cant believe how much the babies have grown.  Its a great feeling getting your pram isnt it!!!  Ours got delivered to my mum's this week so we went to put it together at the weekend and its great.  The only problem was that her cat decided to sleep in the car seat before she put it away so that needs washing already!

Anna - I would have died if a spider was in my bed.  Unfortunately its that time of year when they come out - especially those massive ones that run like mice.  I have goose pimples on my skin just thinking about it.  

I am going to have a look at that website as we havent bought Libby anything personal with her name on it and i think it would be nice.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Cat

That site is really lovely...the cd made me cry when I heard his name being sung!  And he loves all the tunes.  Bless.

Enjoy your lie in's.  I am soooo jealous...work in the morning.  Gutted!

Love

A x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
sorry not been online sooner been so busy 
we have been back of our hols a week now and sooooooo fed up we had a great time 
and didnt want to come home sophia was great and had a ball and is so tanned lol

hope you are all well 
scooby your scan pics look brilliant and so clear how are you feeling bet your blooming 

hows the house hunting going Anna 
hope the viewing you have lined up goes well where do you want to move to ?
oh i also noticed you are down regging   good luck for this cycle hun 

hiya sarah 
hows you & sophie booooooooo to you working on bank holiday 

i havent posted much about myself latley 
i have now had 4 cycles of clomid with no luck just started my 5th but not holding much hope on it working increaded dose to 100 mg so you never know will see how it goes i am a bit fed up of feeling like poop on it but hey ho all in a good cause 

hi to everyone else hope your all well i am off to catch up a bit more now 
take care 
luv vee xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning

Hope you all had a great bank holiday I was working but I suppose I've earnt a few more pennies.

Welcome back Vee-I'm always on such a downer for a few weeks after my holidays too. Glad Sophia enjoyed herself what was she like on the plane? I want to take Sophie away but I'm scared she'll play up. Mind you I've put up with other people's unruly kids on planes for years so maybe it's payback time  

Scooby-the pics are so cute. Have you been playing at pushing the pram around the house yet? It's really hard to imagine there's going to be babies in there soon isn't it?

Cat-enjoy your last day and make sure you lie in as much as possible. I think I've had a lie in if Sophie sleeps until 7 these days.

Anna-your pic is gorgeous. There's something about pics of sleeping babies that makes me want to cuddle them. Maybe it's because they're nice and quiet.  How's it going with you?

Hi to everyone else. Got to get stuff done whilst Sophie's in bed. She's started crawling but it's backwards at the minute   she keeps reversing into things so she's covered in bruises. Hope the health visitor doesn't come round.  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Hope you all enjoyed the sunny weekend!!   We even managed to go to the pub twice this weekend, it would appear that the sickness is starting to wear off....I even managed to eat half a mushroom chow mein last night. Woo hoo!! Although the sickness is horrible and makes me feel like poo, it is soooo reassurring.  The excruciating pains seem to be wearing off too, so im counting down the days till my next scan, or until they start kicking so i know everythings still ok. Im so paranoid all the time..... 

I had the wierdest dream last night.... my first "baby" dream.... I dreamt that once they were born, and i had brought them home, they never cried or anything, they just slept all day and i had to wake them up all the time to feed them cos they never woke up & cried or anything, the lazy tykes just slept & slept!.  I was in a right tiz with myself when i woke up.  I dont know where on earth that one came from !!!!!     

Sarah - i had a little go at pushing the pram round MILs kitchen!!  it felt wierd to be pushing a pram.....never thought i would ever be doing it.....  Bet MIL is still pushing it round her kitchen now, shes so excited!!    

Anyway best go, ive got to finish emptying the spare room today cos my new carpet is coming tomorrow.

Take care everyone!

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Scooby-sounds like a good dream to me-let's hope it comes true. Babies that sleep all the time...bliss!

Glad to hear the sickness is wearing off. You need to be able to start taking advantage of the fact that you're eating for 3!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I know, ive developed a thing for lemon cake.......I made DH drive me to tesco yesterday dinner time to buy a load more cos ive eaten an entire cake in 3 days all by myself!!  Theres no wonder my belly is getting bigger by the day!!!        

S
xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hello 
sarah 
sophia was great on the plane she was looking out the window going OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
for 2 and a half hours lol and on the way home she fall asleep once borded the plane and woke up when we landed at humberside how good was that a one off i recon will see how she is next year 
there were a few babies screaming bless them they must be so scared 

well i am having a boring day today sophia is in a sleepy mood so just gone off for a nap so i thought i would catch up on a bit of house work and i landed off on here lol
catch you all later hope your all having a good day 
luv vee xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

PAGE 2 AGAIN!!!!!     

hi everyone, hope your all ok......

Caz, have you been for your open evening thingy yet?

anna & Readie, hows things with you?      

havent got anyhing to say really, just dont like us being on page 2    

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, very quiet on here at the moment guess everyone is working hard.

Well its now day three of my maternity leave and i am bored out of my brain!!!  My friend brought her five month old boy round this morning so i had a cuddle and a play and fed him his bottle.  He is sooooooooo cute!  

I am getting impatient now and want to meet our little girl.  I feel like i have been pregnant forever and this heat is driving me crazy.

Off to pick our new car up tomorrow.  Hubby is most displeased at getting rid of his sports car.  We have bought a new vectra, the total opposite of his last car, bless him he loved that car.  Still baby's needs come first now.

How's the sickness now scooby??  You must be nearly done with that by now??

cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I thought i was nearly done with it, i felt almost semi normal at the weekend, but it has come back with a vengance these last 2 days.  I was terribly sick yesterday, and have had to revert back to living on toast again.  
Im starting to think maybe i;ll be one of the unlucky ones whos sick for 9 months.   Im sure my twins will be born with a piece of toast in their hands!!      

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

I'm around-just having a few days of pottering and tidying. Just cleaned the carpet-I spilled red wine on it last night but DH was working late and came straight to bed so he didn't notice what a mess I'd made. I think I've done ok-we'll see if he notices anything  
Libby will be here before you know it. My pregnancy seems like a blur now.  
Yay! I can see the numbers on your ticker again!
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

We don't post for a few days then 3 of us post in the space of minutes. We're like buses


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Have finally found a few minutes to say hi  
Where do the days go! In a whirl of feeding, nappies and putting the washing machine on! Oh and sleeping when I can. Sarah - you really do feel like you are feeding all the time don't you! Izzy feeds around about every 2 hours and I can be up in the night with her for 2 hrs at a time - works out at not much sleep!! But all more than worth it and am loving being her mum - bless she is such a cutie. Nearly 10lbs now - she was 7.8 when she was born and is 4 weeks old and Saturday - can you believe it. Must get an updated ticker.
Scooby - DH put pics on for me so will ask him how he did it.
Must catch up on everyones news - sorry for me post but typing quickly before she wakes up  
Lots of love - Sunniexxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Sunnie

Wow 4 weeks-where does the time go? Sounds like she's thriving-well done. Sophie fed every 2 hours and I could have throttled people who moaned their babies had them up every 4 hours! Seriously though it will get better.
I bet you can't stop looking at her. Look forward to some more piccies.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sunnie i am soooo jealous.  No wonder the pounds are adding on if she is feeding every two hours.

Has anyone on here used any of the re-useable nappies?  I have been looking into it on the internet today, i was thinking of maybe combining the re-useables with disposables at night and for out and about??  Just want to do my bit for the environment and i will feel really proud hanging them on the washing line!

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello Guys,
Sorry I have been so quiet- but I have been logging in and checking up and you all regularly.
I am feeling pretty huge and have... at last... started maternity leave!! hurrah!!!

Cat- just wanted to say- take a look at e-bay shop- Green Bambino- she sells assorted packages of washable and organic nappies- including a part time pack so u can use disposables on a night or if you are out for the day. Also some really cute changing mats and bags etc.
Take care all and will try and post much more often now i am not at work.

By the way has anyone had a meal at Boars Nest on Princes ave and if so what did ya think?
Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just got up as been on nights. There is a bouncy castle party going on outside my bedroom window  so didn't get much sleep. 
Claire-nice to hear from you wow-36 weeks. I don't want to frighten you but I'd had Sophie by then so enjoy every minute of your maternity leave-anything can happen. 
I haven't been to the Boars Nest but have heard good reports. Let us know as I wouldn't mind going.
Off to do some housework before the little one wakes up. She's 10 months old tomorrow-eeekkk!
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

sorry i have not posted for a while,hope you r all well.....i have been checking in on here though to keep up with how everyone is getting on....

scooby- sorry to hear the sickness has returned with vengance Hun...poor you! oh and buy the way love your pics of the little twinnies!!...... they r sooooo cute  

I don't seem to have had a min to myself lately, although that has been a good thing it has kept my mind off the ciggi cravings......... 1 month today smoke free!!   

I received a letter from the clinic about treatment yesterday......it says i can phone to arrange my treatment and attend a group meet on the 5th of august...then it goes on to say there r outstanding investigations required before treatment can commence......they are 1. FSH/LH & PROLACTIN  2. HIV & HEP B + C ??  well i am confused because i had the HIV & hep one done only a couple of weeks ago( so did DP)..... is it normal to have it done twice?? also they r waiting for completed "welfare of child" form...this i also handed in a couple of weeks ago... do you think they have got mixed up ?
Think i best phone them in the morning to see.

Also does anyone no roughly how long after the group meet it will be before treatment will start(my next AF is about a week after the meet) will this be too soon? do you think i will have to wait for November AF?
sorry for all the questions I'm just so anxious to get started after all this waiting!!

well i best go finish cooking tea.....the smells making me hungry!  

love to all

catch up in a bit

Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone  

caz - i ould definately ring the clinic up and query that you have had some of the tests done.... theyre all really lovely and wont mind you ringing.  It might have just been a mistake on the letter but id ring to be on the safe side, and check up of the welfare form too.

Is your group meet on the 6th sept, ( it said august on your post)?  If it is, as long as your tests have all been done, you should be starting really soon.  I remember i had the group meet in the middle of march, and had to ring them on day 1 of my next AF which was 2 weeks later, and started downregging on day 21.        
Congrats on the month ciggie free - your doing so well!!   

Claire, cant believe how fast time is going - it wont be long before your posting your piccies on here!!

Sunnie, wow, shes a month old already, time really flies doesnt it??

Cat - hows things with you? I was looking at getting some reusable nappies. You'll have to let me know if you find some good ones and tell me where you got them from!!

Hi anna & readie hows things going?        

well, ive just come back from the pub, im sure im starting to look like a bottle of J20!!!!! I must have drunk about 6 bottles of the orange & passionfruit one!!.  And what is it with people touching your bump  I dont mind at all if my friends or family want to touch im fine with that,   but people who only talk to me once in a blue moon, touching me, aaarrrgghh!!!. OMG, am i public property now         I had to leave after that!!

Anyway, im off to bed now, im feeling quite smug that i havent been sick today...lets see what tomorrow brings.....!!

S
xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Cat
When you go to the group meet they usually follow it up with a letter stating when you are going to start treatment, which in Hull is on day 21 of your cycle - but they like you to phone in on day 1 of your cycle to let them know- then they can arrange the initial appointment and drugs for you (appointment is usually on day 21 so that they can show you how to inject.

I remember finding all this very confusing and I didn't think that the clinic explained it very well at all.

Whether you start Sept/Oct/Nov- will depend on how busy the clinic are I imagine- but you can ask on the group session.
Best of Luck
Claire


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash your thread ladies! Just wanted to send a message to Scooby Doo  

When I was pg with Lucy and Emma I had terrible sickness that lasted 24 hours a day! I didn't eat much for weeks. My main diet was the odd bits of food here and there, tesco cheese puffs, ginger biscuits and lucozade! At 16 weeks it stopped and I felt fine for the rest of my pg.

I hope that you get some relief very soon and wish you lots of love for the rest of your pregnancy and beyond. Enjoy every minute  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Caz-as Claire said I had to start treatment on day 21 of my cycle. Maybe they haven't been sent the results of your blood test yet so think you haven't had it done. Give them a ring anyway.

Hi Claire-have you got everything ready?

Scooby-how are you? I'm glad it's not just me that got annoyed when people kept touching my bump. How annoying! I'm not a touchy feely person at the best of times. Hope the sickness stays away.

How's everyone else?
Anyone got any ideas what I can buy my brother and his wife ( to be ) as a wedding pressie? I'm stumped. They have their own house so can't even buy them housey stuff. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Morning all

Sarah - it depends how big your budget is.  My brother got married in Tazmania at short notice and me and hubby couldnt afford to go as the late flights were £2000!  They didnt have a list either so we bought them a night at a posh hotel in sydney where they live for their first wedding anniversary.  It cost us about £80.00 i think as it was so far in advance and it was something for them to look forward to for the year after. 

Caz dont worry about the letter from the clinic.  Exactly the same thing happened to me, only it was my smear test and "the man tests" even though I had only had my smear the year before (think its valid for 3 yrs) and hubby had done the man test the week before.  It probably got sent out before your results were filed in your folder thats all.  We rang up on the first day of period and then had to go for an appointment on day 20 of that cycle and then started the down reg drugs the day after.

Scooby - i have been researching the reusable nappies and it would seem the best for price would be the tommee tippee ones off tommeetippee.co.uk.  You get a starter pack for £18.00 which includes 4 reusable velcro nappies, 12 thick washable pads and 200 liners.  I think i am going to give those a go and mix with disposables and if i like them buy some more.  £18.00 is nothing whenyou think how many times you can use them.  Hope your sickness is easing off.

We went to knaresborough yesterday for the day.  I am adamant that despite my horrible pain (yesterday it was soooo bad!) I want to enjoy our last few weeks together as a couple as I doubt we will be having any nice days out again for a while.  Poor hubby didnt know what to do with me, we kept having to sit down with the pensioners!  Also, I always thought when you were pregnant (and showing) that people do nice things for you such as let you sit down on the bus etc but nothing like that has happened to me, people just stare at my bump and pull strange faces!

The other day I was getting the bus to the hospital and it was packed and boiling and I had to stand up.  No one offered me a seat - i couldnt believe it, people are so rude!!!!!

Thats my rant over with now.

Cat xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you are all ok.

I am still DRing.  Think I have about a week to go before starting stims.

Too tired to read through all the posts since last time but love to you all and hope your pregnancies, babies and treatments are all fab!

Love

Anna x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi anna

Keep your chin up, i know down regging can sometimes feel like forever but you get there in the end.  Will you be going to blasts again or just to embies??

I dont think you are at the hull clinic this time are you??

Have another scan tomorrow - yay!  Hubby is also coming as he hasnt seen her since 9 weeks!

love to all

cat xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oooo how exciting about your scan!  Get your hubby to take you out for lunch and shopping after/before!!

Not at Hull this time and think I am going to ask for day 3 transfer with assisted hatching.  One last go so want to throw everything at it.

DRing is awful...hot flushes and headaches.  Hate it!!!

Hope Libby gives you a wave tomorrow and is not having a snooze!! 
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a feeling she will be fast asleep for the scan cos she has been awake all morning!  Hubby is meeting me there cos he is at work all day.  Have already eaten for england today so dont think i deserve lunch anyway!

Oh god yesterday i ate a massive piece of toffee fudge cheesecake (yummy) and nearly a full packet of cadbury's choc chip cookies.  Oops!

The headaches are the worst part of down regging i think.  With my first cycle i had them none stop for two weeks and it drove me insane and work were so unsympathetic.  I dont really think paracetamol helps really either does it.  Bless you - i hope you are being looked after and you know its not forever and chances are you will end up with a lovely baby at the end of it.  Are you having one or two embryos put back??  We nearly opted to just have one on our last cycle with the intention of freezing the other one but glad we didnt because we could have put the wrong one back!

Take care of yourself

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hiya all
Anna- good luck on this cycle you know that as always i will be thinking of yu and hoping!!!!
What are the staff like at Nottingham- and how much of a nightmare is the traveling- I agree with Cat about the headaches when dring - what a nightmare they are!!!!!!

Cat- Gosh only a couple of weeks till you have a c-section- have they given you a date yet- your baby will prob arrive before mine!!!

I am also eating like a pig- have put on nearly 2 stone already- mushy peas- chips and anything related to chocolate - gets me going at the moment!!!

And.... I have a mouse infestation in my house!!! anybody got any advice on dealing with them!!
Love Claire


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Claire you make me laugh - you have put on nearly two stone - I have put on 2 1/2 including so far since the date i started down regging (put weight on with IVF both times) but its all bump so i dont care really.  It will be funny if we are at the hospital having our babies at the same time won't it.  Consultant wants to try and get me to go as poss but the way things have been this week i dont think i will make it past 32 weeks myself so its may well be at the same time as you - as long as your ickle one isnt planning on being late!!

Dont know what you can do about the mice - if you are planning on some sort of fumigation you best get your skates on because you dont want any chemicals lingering round when bubba gets home.

cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

hi all

I posted a couple a days ago telling you about a mix up with a letter i received regarding the blood test results and welfare form they thought had not been done...thanks for all you help,i took your advice and phoned them, they didn't realise i had had the bloods done and can't understand why they haven't got the results on my notes!!   i told them the blood was taken in the sub fertility department ,so she is going to chase them up.....if not i have to have them redone!  
Also the welfare of child form i got signed by my GP and handed into them personally seems to have gone walkabouts!!......arrrrrrrgghh. I haven't even started treatment yet and things are going wrong,.... feeling very sad   
but i will pull myself together and hopfully when i phone back on Thursday they will have found them...fingers crossed

hope everyone well
will let you know how i get on later in the week,
and thanks again all  
love Caz xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

oh forgot to say...Scooby- i did write the wrong date for our group meet on my other post it should have said the 5th of october! (i'm such a dumb a** sometimes) lol

caz xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Claire thank you for your lovely message!  Good to hear from you hun.  You still have not shown us a bump pic!!

Cat hope the scan went well.  We are having 2 embies put back in.  I know Single Transfer may come in soon but due to our past failures I dont think anyone could deny us having 2 put back in.  Headaches are awful arent they...I am struggling with greasy skin and spots at the moment!  Nice!  And hot sweats!  So I am a stinky spotty heffer!!

Caz hope the problems get ironed out.  It wont be like this when you get started.  Gosh I can still hear Denise's calming voice.  Bless her...such a lovely woman.

Hope everyone else is well

Anna xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna - did you ever have a follow up after you had your tubes unblocked??  Did that work out ok??  Just wondering because my tubes are blocked both sides and have thought about having the op done myself but i didnt know anyone who had had it done.

cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

How is everyone?
Nothing much to report here. My brother jetted off to Jamaica this morning for his wedding. I cried like a right wuss yesterday when I said bye to them.   
I'm at work tonight. Seems like I've been on nights for ages.
Hope all the bumps and babies are well.
Anna-lots of   as always. When are you back at Nottingham?
Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies!!!

Sorry ive been missing for a few days.  Been a bit pukey again.    Not feeling too bad today though, have managed breakfast and a sandwich for lunch. Woo hoo!!!

We have been really naughty too and have ordered our cotbeds.  weve ordered the winnie the pooh ones from babies r us. they should be delivering them to us in a couple of weeks. i know its a bit early, but we cant start looking for a suitable sized sofabed/daybed until we know how much room we have to play with. ( thats my excuse anyway and im sticking to it!!!)

Anna     I know i only downregged once, but that was the worst part for me, i seemed to spend an entire month sweating. I used to go to bed with a huge fan on full blast 6 inches away from my head, otherwise i couldnt sleep.  DH would be shivering!!!!   

Caz - dont worry too much, like anna said, it wont be like that when you start tx

cat - thanks for the tip on the nappies, i think i will invest in some of those, it seems the cheapest option to "have a go with"  How did your scan go the other day? Was libby being cooperative?!.

Hi to everyone else  

Sorry its a bit of a quick one, my MIL was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis yesterday,  so i need to swat up a bit on it, i dont know much about it, so im going to spend the afternoon doing a bit of research. 
Love to all

s
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Scooby - i dont think there is a right or wrong time to start buying baby things.  I waited until 20 weeks cos i wanted to know what we were having first but by 24 weeks i had EVERYTHING!  Except the cot bed - we are waiting to get that when we are safely back in our house when all the flood damage and decorating has all been taken care of (maybe in two months).  In the meantime we have a moses basket for downstairs and a swinging crib for upstairs.

Yes libby was good for her scan.  She is in the head down position already so she is ready to come out i think!

sorry to hear about your MIL.  i dont know much about that condition so cant really help but remember you are not supposed to be getting stressed!  My grandad has just been diagnosed with lung cancer (he has never smoked in his life) and has been told today that it has spread to his lymph nodes and liver so things arent looking too good.  Its hard not to get stressed!

Cat xx
Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all
Just a quickie....Thanks Anna for reassuring me about the clinic, i phoned today and they have found my HIV & hep blood results and also welfare of child form, thank goodness!! so i just have to wait for AF to turn up now so i can get the FSH/LH ones done. I was a bit concerned though cos i asked if everything was OK and she said she wasn't aloud to give blood results over the phone? ( how else am i going to get them without waiting for my next appointment!!) My DP PHONED about his and they told him his were fine?  she did say though that if there was anything wrong they would have probably been in touch, its now 4 weeks since i had it done...... am i worrying about nothing   i would have thought i had a right to know though!!

Scooby- sorry to hear your MIL  has multipule sclerosis...... my mum has it too she was diagnosed with it about 15 yrs ago, try not to worry too much there are alot of different stages and people can go into remission, unfortunately my mum is in a wheelchair now and has deteriorated of the last few years, but saying that she has come to terms with it and makes the best of things, there are alot of groups she is involved with which keeps her mind occupied. if i can help with anything just ask i don't mind. 

well i said a quickie but as usuall i have rabbited on again   

take care all bye for now

Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110395.new#new


----------

